# Windows 7 Bug Report



## PCGH_Marco (13. Januar 2009)

Hi,

in unserem Sammelthread geht es ja schon gut zur Sache. In diesem Thema möchte ich gern alle Bugs sammeln, die euch während der Arbeit mit Windows 7 auffallen. Im Forum von Winmatrix gibt es schon einige interessante Bugs zu sehen. 

Mein erster Beitrag: Das Ati CCC lässt sich nicht mehr deinstallieren. Dieses Bild sehe ich jetzt schon 12 Stunnden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Januar 2009)

Bei mir werden zb. unter Windows 7 die Wechseldatenträger nicht angezeigt.
Diese Geräte werden dennoch in der Datenträgerverwaltung und im Gerätemanager von Windows 7 aufgelistet und sind auch verwendbar.
--------------------------
*Edit:*

Es hat sich herausgestellt das dies kein Bug ist, sondern gewollt.

Man kann sich diese Wechseldatenträger aber auch wieder dauerhaft anzeigen lassen, indem man in den Ordneroptionen unter "Ansicht" den Haken bei "Leere Laufwerke im Ordner Computer ausblenden" entfernt.
--------------------------


----------



## strider11f (13. Januar 2009)

@Marco: Ist das auf Dauer nicht langweilig? 

Die "max mem" Funktion in MSConfig geht nicht. Nach dem Reboot stehen nur 3,5GB zur Verfügung. Ohne "max mem" sind es korrekt 4,0GB. Es hilft auch nicht den Wert manuell einzugeben oder die VRAM Menge zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## FloxX (13. Januar 2009)

Im Papierkorb lässt sich einstellen, dass wenn man was löscht er es automtisch komplett wegballert.
Das geht bei mir nicht.
E löscht sie nicht selber.


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

Bug or Feature?

Wenn man AntiVir benutzt, fordert einen die Beta nach jedem PC-Start auf, das Tool einzuschalten, obwohl das OS AntiVir kurz darauf selbst einschaltet ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## strider11f (13. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bug or Feature?
> 
> Wenn man AntiVir benutzt, fordert einen die Beta nach jedem PC-Start auf, das Tool einzuschalten, obwohl das OS AntiVir kurz darauf selbst einschaltet ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Keins von beidem bist einfach zu ungeduldig


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

strider11f schrieb:


> Sekunden nachdem die Meldung kommt ist im AC kein Eintrag mehr. Sprich es ist eingeschaltet.


Dennoch muss es zu kurzzeitig ausgeschaltet sein, wenn die Meldung kommt und irgendwie nervt die Meldung schon, auch wenn sie nur kurz da ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bei mir werden zb. unter Windows 7 die Wechseldatenträger nicht angezeigt.
> Diese Geräte werden dennoch in der Datenträgerverwaltung und im Gerätemanager von Windows 7 aufgelistet und sind auch verwendbar.



Das ist kein Bug, die nicht benutzten Laufwerke sind unter Win7 als versteckt gekennzeichnet. Wenn du dir versteckte Dateien anzeigen lässt, sollten sie wieder da sein. 

Würde ich ziemlich praktisch finden, wenn ich nicht immer mir alle Dateien anzeigen lassen würden 

Siehst du ganz gut hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strider11f (13. Januar 2009)

Die AV Software wird nach dem Action Center geladen. Also ist für den Moment die SW nicht verfügbar. Deshalb meckert er. Vllt. kann man das ja noch irgendwo abschalten. Aber als Bug würd ich das nicht unbedingt sehen.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Januar 2009)

Schalte die Benachrichtigung für deaktivierte AV-Software aus, dann sollte alles in Ordnung sein


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich versuche Alcohlol oder Demon Tools zu installieren meint windows dass die installation nach einem neustart vollendet wird (ist ja auch im normalfall so), jedoch sartet nach dem neustart die exe erneut und die Prozedur beginnt von vorn... Ich bekomme keines der beiden Programme installiert.


----------



## Nunuhainz (13. Januar 2009)

Deamon Tools kann das SPTD nicht installieren. Nach dem Reboot will er es immer wieder installieren.


----------



## Gast1654636202 (14. Januar 2009)

World of Warcraft produziert sporadisch "Freezes" (Keine Mikroruckler, das Bild bleibt völlig stehen). In einem englischen Forum habe ich gelesen das dies nicht der Fall ist wenn man WoW in OpenGL startet, scheint also an DirectX zu liegen. Hab es aber nicht ausprobieren können da ich W7 bereits wieder von der Platte geschmissen hatte.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2009)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich versuche Alcohol oder Demon Tools zu installieren meint Windows dass die Installation nach einem Neustart vollendet wird (ist ja auch im Normalfall so), jedoch startet nach dem Neustart die .exe erneut und die Prozedur beginnt von vorn... Ich bekomme keines der beiden Programme installiert.


 
Kann verschiedenste Ursachen haben
Hast du die beiden unter *VISTA* am laufen?
32 oder 64bit??


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

WIN7 in ner VM (6.5.1) --> der Leistungsindex geht bis ca zur Hälfte (tuning Media decoding) und bleibt dann dort hängen , abbrechen kann man aber gottseidank

lg Klemens


----------



## TheWitcher79 (14. Januar 2009)

Nach dem angebotenen Update des Graka-Treibers (ATI) ist nun nach jedem Neustart des Rechners die Bildschirmauflösung auf 640*480 Bildpunkten. Sie muss jedesmal neu eingestellt werden.

ATI Controllcenter startet nicht.


----------



## strider11f (14. Januar 2009)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Nach dem angebotenen Update des Graka-Treibers (ATI) ist nun nach jedem Neustart des Rechners die Bildschirmauflösung auf 640*480 Bildpunkten. Sie muss jedesmal neu eingestellt werden.
> 
> ATI Controllcenter startet nicht.


Das CC ist nicht Bestandteil des Treibers wenn er über Windows Update geladen wird. Wenn Du es brauchst mußt Du es Dir von der ATI Page ziehen.
Bei mir bleibt die Res. stabil auf dem eingestellten Wert.


----------



## Nils Reinhard (14. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert das mit dem adobe flash player nicht. ich kann in youtube und so keine filme mehr sehen. aber wenn ich denn runterlade ist der irgendwie garnicht mehr da?


----------



## Manuel_S (14. Januar 2009)

Vista x64:

   - Desktop Sidebar - ständig Abstürze bei Zugriff auf Desktopverknüpfungen (ist allerdings ein recht altes 32-Bit Prog: Desktop Sidebar Home Page)

-   Bluetooth häufige Abstürze (Runtime Error in SysWOW64\DlllHost.exe - COM Surrogate, Headset wird aber einwandfrei erkannt (bei Vista nicht) und kann auch angesprochen werden. In Teamspeak  ist es vorhanden, aber ohne Funktion (Hardware: AVM Bluefritz Dongle, Plantronics BT Headset))  Irgendwann während irgendeiner Installation (glaube Headset ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, seitdem obige Fehlermeldung beim Aufruf der Systemsteuerung


- Runtime Error in SysWOW64\DlllHost.exe - COM Surrogate bei Aufruf der Systemsteuerung. Die Windows_Fehlerberichterstattung listet das Problem nicht auf.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (14. Januar 2009)

Hat denn schon einer mal ne Lösung für das Headsetprob. unter Vista 64 Bit gefunden ?

Unter W7 ohne Probleme. Manchmal hab ich jedoch das Gefühl das bei WOW der Wechsel zw. den Zonen etwas hakt.


----------



## OCFreak (14. Januar 2009)

Im Standby zieht sich Win 7 immernoch 85% an strom rein... und ich dachte Standby soll stromsparen


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann verschiedenste Ursachen haben
> Hast du die beiden unter *VISTA* am laufen?
> 32 oder 64bit??



ne hab kein vista
W7 64bit natürlich was auch sonst 

achja hab auch noceh ein anders Problem:
Wenn ich ausm Standby komme krieg ich keine Wlan verbindung mehr


----------



## Nils Reinhard (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich eine Spiel wie z.B. Crysis spielen will, kommt bei mir immer einen Nachricht mit dem Inhalt, dass das Programm nicht gestartet werden konnte, da d3dx10_34.dll fehlt.


----------



## Cheater (15. Januar 2009)

OCFreak schrieb:


> Im Standby zieht sich Win 7 immernoch 85% an strom rein... und ich dachte Standby soll stromsparen



sicher? bei mir zieht der im stand by nur 2 watt. ich würd sagen da sind vielleicht ein paar einstellungen bei dir falsch oder die installation ist nicht richtig gelaufen


----------



## hills (15. Januar 2009)

Habe eventuell nen Bug gefunden bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
Also wenn man die Benutzerkontrolle deaktiviert/Regler ganz nach unten, kann man die Minianwendungen nicht starten.


----------



## x2K (15. Januar 2009)

also  bei mir lässt sich firefox nichtmehr öffnen  es kommt immer die meldung das es berreits läuft und das ich es vor nochmaligem starten beenden muss  im taskmanager findet sich  kein firefox prozess den man beenden könnte.
das dateisystem scheint aus irgendwelchen gründen dauernd beschädigt zu werden  bei jedem 2. neustart führt win7 oder xp je nach dem was gestartet wird einen konsistenz test durch  obwohl  der rechner ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde 
das steamsetup lässt sich nicht starten 
und  wen wunderts das treiber setup von creative verweigert auch seinen dienst  und behauptet  win7 wäre älter als win xp   ein alternativer treiber für vista funktioniert zwar aber veruhracht gelegendlich  einen bluescreen   
ich werde jetzt erstmal die 64 bit version gegentesten  ob ich daidentische fehler finde 
wenigstens wurde meine gesammte restliche hardware ohne probleme erkannt


----------



## Wicke75de (15. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Habe eventuell nen Bug gefunden bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
> Also wenn man die Benutzerkontrolle deaktiviert/Regler ganz nach unten, kann man die Minianwendungen nicht starten.




Kann ich bestätigen. In der zweitniedrigsten Stufe gehn Minianwendungen wieder.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (16. Januar 2009)

hallo,

hab auch was gefunden.
hab heut die deutsche beta version auf mein sys gemacht.
und er hat mir meine anderen partitionen abgeschossen.
vista konnte ich wiederholen.
xp nicht.

was nun?

da sind jetzt keine wirklich wichtigen daten drauf,aber das ist meine games partition!
wie kan ich die wieder herstellen?
Als ich die englische version drauf gepackt hatte,hat er mir alle partitionen angezeigt.

gruss,ben


----------



## hills (16. Januar 2009)

Heisst das jetzt das du Windows XP nicht mehr starten kannst?


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (16. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Heisst das jetzt das du Windows XP nicht mehr starten kannst?



genau das heisst es.
taucht nicht mehr auf im bootmanager.

einfach weg.

vista war auch einfach weg.
konnte ich aber wieder herstellen!
bloss die xp partition krieg ich nicht mehr zum laufen.

gruss,ben


----------



## strider11f (16. Januar 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> genau das heisst es.
> taucht nicht mehr auf im bootmanager.
> 
> einfach weg.
> ...


Hast Du die Betriebssysteme auf mehreren Platten?


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (16. Januar 2009)

nein auf einer.

auf meiner 500Gb platte.
geteilt in 3 partitionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll ich jetzt tun?

gruss,ben


----------



## x2K (16. Januar 2009)

Du hast natürlich ein backup gemacht bevor du eine ungetestete beta version von windows installiert hast oder ???
Sichern Sie Ihren PC
ich will ja nicht gleich als klugscheißer da stehen aber bevor man sowas macht erst mal lesen was microsoft dazu sagt


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (16. Januar 2009)

ne hab keen backup gemacht.
alle wichtigen daten sind auf ner extra partition!


es geht bloss um den bootmanager!


ich kann von den anderen partitionen auf die xp partition zugreifen!


gruss,ben


----------



## x2K (16. Januar 2009)

ich hab meinen mit win7 repariert  hatte vorher auf der partition ubuntu  und das hat beim deinstallieren den bootloader mit gelöscht      win 7 hat den dann seinen  verwendet seit dem läuft alles wieder 
guck mal nach ob du das nicht von hand wieder hinbekommst 
unter msconfig  in win7 die boot optionen editierten   wenn es  
meinstens  hd(0) partition[oder drive](0) google mal wie der genaue string heißen soll  aber meißtens funkt dann alles wieder


----------



## rehacomp (17. Januar 2009)

Tach auch,

Mein "bug" sieht so aus, das ich W7 erst garnicht auf meinem Testrechner installieren kann.
In Vorbereitung auf das eigentliche Setup kommt schon die Fehlermeldung das eine gewisse sacdrv.sys fehlt oder korrupt sei. Danach kann ich das "vor"setup nur abbrechen oder wiederholen, was nix bringt.


----------



## hills (17. Januar 2009)

Eventuell ist deine gebrannte dvd beschädigt, brenn es nochmal und teste es dan nochmal.


----------



## blaubär (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich bekomme keinen 5.1 Sound?! 
Unter Windows hab ich 5.1 eingestellt, nur der MSI Sound Effect Manager speichert nicht unter 6CH, also 5.1. Ich glaub der Sound Manager ist das Problem. Denn bekomme ich aber auch nicht weg, nicht unter Programme, msconfig, einfach nirgendwo!
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## hills (17. Januar 2009)

was für ne soundkarte haste den?


----------



## blaubär (17. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt nochmal die CD mit den Mainboardtreibern reingepackt, jetzt hör ich wenigstens mit dem Mediaplayer in 5.1
Aber dieser komische MSI Sound Effect Manager funktioniert immer noch nicht 
Egal.
Hab nen realtec chip - onboard

EDIT: Ich glaube ich hab meinen Fehler gefunden. Musik, welche ja nur in Stereo vorliegt, wird nur über die zwei Frontboxen + Subwoofer abgespielt. Ein Film mit entsprechendem 5.1 Sound klappt auch. 
Aber dieser Manager funktioniert immer noch nicht, ist aber nicht so schlimm. Kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass über alle Boxen der Sound, auch wenn er Stereo ist, abgespielt wird?


----------



## NoX (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist mein erster Eintrag.

Habe mir auch das neue SEVEN geholt,
64bit Version.
Es läuft auf meinen NEXOC OSIRIS 705 III.

Installation ohne Probleme,   habe das Upgrade von Vista genutzt.

Alle meine Daten sind erhalten geblieben 

Habe dann noch ein wenig das neue Erforscht,
dabei hatte ich einige Mängel:

Das WMC ist nicht gestartet, Runterfahren tut es nicht mehr (muss den Lapi Ausschalten)
und für die Sicherheit kann ich nur den Windows Defender integrieren.
Wenn ich da mein Norton09 einstellen mag bringt er dauernd das Achtungs- Symbol im Action Center. 
Ach ja nach dem Booten bringt er immer einen Fehler der wohl die Hot Keys betrifft.

So weit erst mal

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

NoX


----------



## Crizzo (18. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bei mir werden zb. unter Windows 7 die Wechseldatenträger nicht angezeigt.
> Diese Geräte werden dennoch in der Datenträgerverwaltung und im Gerätemanager von Windows 7 aufgelistet und sind auch verwendbar.


Das ist kein Bug. Windows 7 blendet solche Laufwerke aus und zeigt sie nicht leer, wie Vista und jünger.
Wenn bei dir eine Festplatte fehlt, kann es auch sein, dass Win7 dieser keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugeteilt hat, dass müsstest du dann, wenn du sie Platte sehen willst, manuell nachholen.

Edit: Wurde auch schon gesagt...nicht sehen. :|


----------



## Mojo (18. Januar 2009)

Weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde aber die Energiesparfunktion geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Erstens läuft die Festplatte noch und 
2. kann man ihn nicht mehr zurückholen sondern man muss den Computer erst durch Drücken des Netzschalters komplett ausschalten.


----------



## AlterKadaver (18. Januar 2009)

> Weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde aber die Energiesparfunktion geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Erstens läuft die Festplatte noch und
> 2. kann man ihn nicht mehr zurückholen sondern man muss den Computer erst durch Drücken des Netzschalters komplett ausschalten.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen..


----------



## MichFancy (18. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das is gewolt das man unter Win 7 nicht die XP Partion sehen bzw. zugreifen kann is bei mir auch so. Unter XP wird aber die Win 7 Partion angezeigt aber kein zugriff erlaubt.


----------



## MichFancy (18. Januar 2009)

blaubär schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme keinen 5.1 Sound?!
> Unter Windows hab ich 5.1 eingestellt, nur der MSI Sound Effect Manager speichert nicht unter 6CH, also 5.1. Ich glaub der Sound Manager ist das Problem. Denn bekomme ich aber auch nicht weg, nicht unter Programme, msconfig, einfach nirgendwo!
> Weiß jemand Rat?



5.1 sound wird bei mir nicht richtig angesteuert habe onboard sound realtek ... unter XP is alles in Ordnung. Habe dann mal umgestöpselt Center/Sub funzt Rear überhaupt nicht und bei Front wird nur links angesteuert recht geht dann wenn ich Rearkabel anschließe aber wie gesagt hinten kommt absolut nix.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Januar 2009)

Leertaste schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also kein Bug, sondern ein neues Feature. Hmm... scheiß Feature


----------



## Mojo (18. Januar 2009)

Warum ist doch gut. Für was brauchst du tausende Laufwerke wenn du eh nichts mit ihnen anfangen kannst.


----------



## PatSend (18. Januar 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab auch was gefunden.
> hab heut die deutsche beta version auf mein sys gemacht.
> ...


Probier mal VisBootPRO aus, da kannst du den Bootmanager bearbeiten. Da kannst du auch Betriebssysteme hinzufügen 

Ich habe übrigens den selben Fehler wie bei Vista - es kann keine WLAN-Verbindung hergestellt werden. Entweder wird mir "Zeitüberschreitung" oder "falscher Schlüssel" angezeigt, obwohl er richtig ist. Der Fehler tritt bei bestimmten Router/Empfänger-Kobinationen auf (bei mir Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN und Arcor Easy-Box A300) und ist Microsoft bekannt, aber sie sind auch bei Windows 7 nicht in der Lage das zu fixen. Dabei geht mit XP alles ohne Probleme...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Januar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Warum ist doch gut. Für was brauchst du tausende Laufwerke wenn du eh nichts mit ihnen anfangen kannst.


Was heist hier "wenn du eh nichts mit ihnen anfangen kannst"?
Benutzt du deine Laufwerke nicht? Ich schon..., anderenfalls hätte ich sie nicht drann


----------



## x2K (18. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was heist hier "wenn du eh nichts mit ihnen anfangen kannst"?
> Benutzt du deine Laufwerke nicht? Ich schon..., anderenfalls hätte ich sie nicht drann


  ich glaube er meint wenn du  laufwerke hast  die nicht belegt sind  z.b. mit speicherkarten  
 es macht wenig sinn etwas aufzurufen was dann eh nicht da ist 
unter xp kommt dann immer der dialog das kein datenträger da ist 
 hab ein 9 in 1 kartenleser soll ich 9 laufwerke angezeigt bekommen wenn in keinem eine speicherkarte steckt??? das wird auf die dauer zimlich unübersichtlich  zu den 4 festplatten 2 dvd laufwerken und 5 netzlaufwerken   macht 20 laufwerke im arbeitsplatz  
naja wenn ich so drüber nachdenke diese funktion ist wirklich sinnlos


----------



## MichFancy (19. Januar 2009)

seh ich auch so


----------



## Terence Skill (19. Januar 2009)

Zu Anfang haben mir die Laufwerke vom Kartenleser auch gefehlt. Ist aber doch um einiges Übersichtlicher jetz.

"Ich denke das is gewolt das man unter Win 7 nicht die XP Partion sehen bzw. zugreifen kann is bei mir auch so. Unter XP wird aber die Win 7 Partion angezeigt aber kein zugriff erlaubt."

Also das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab auf einer physikalischen Platte 4 Partitionen mit 3 verschiedenen OS (Vista, XP Prof,Seven). Ich kann von jeder Partition auf die anderen zugreifen. Auch musste ich im Bootmenü nix ändern, wurde von Anfang an jedes OS aufgeführt.

Alles in allem bin ich schon sehr zufrieden mit Seven, Probleme macht bei mir eher der IE 8.
Hab dort öfter Freezes und muss den Prozess erst manuel beenden und neu starten.

MfG


----------



## x2K (19. Januar 2009)

dafür das es ne beta ist finde ich sie eigendlich zimlich gelungen 
was nur noch störend ist das die user account kontrolle  vor dem ausführen einiger programme  immer nochfragt und  wenn man  in dem dialog mal auf details klickt steht dort nur der pfad  der entsprechenden anwendung    finde ich etwas mager  wenigstens  die datei größe und den urheber hätte man noch anzeigen können 
ich rate auf jeden fall allen leuten die feedbeck funktion zu verwenden  dammit die jungs von microsoft fehler uns alles möglichst schnell ausbügeln 

wann war eigendlich nochmal release datum von win7 jan 2010??


----------



## Stoabock (19. Januar 2009)

*Zugriff auf Datei bzw Ordner verweigert*

Hallo, 
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Windows 7 64 Bit Version dtch.
Unter C:/ gibt es und es wird dann sichtbar, wenn man in Ordneroptionen "versteckte Dateien" ausblenden, deaktiviert hat einen Ordner Benutzer. Darunter liegen weitere Systemordner, wie z Bsp Startup, Cookies u. ähnl. 
Auf diese Ordner habe ich als Benutzer mit Administratorrechten keinen Zugriff. Auch der vom System bei der Intallation erzeugte Administrator erhält keinen Zugriff. 
Wie schaffe ich es dass ich als Benutzer mit Administratorrechten, bzw. als der eigentliche Administrator auf diese Dateien und Ordner Zugriff habe ?
Die Einfache Dateifreigabe ist deaktiviert.

Edit am 20.01.
Auch im abgesicherten Modus kein Zugriff möglich


----------



## Terence Skill (19. Januar 2009)

Hast du mal versucht abgesichert zu starten? vielleicht gibs da auch son heimliches Admin-Konto...


----------



## MichFancy (19. Januar 2009)

Release war glaub ich im April.


----------



## strider11f (19. Januar 2009)

Gab es gestern irgendwelch Updates? Habe nicht drauf geachtet, bekomme 7 aber heute nicht mehr zum booten. Vorm Logo blinkt kurz der BSoD auf und dann ist ende. Kann die Error# leider nicht so schnell lesen. Werde mich mal an die Reinstall machen. *grummel*


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2009)

Bisher hab ich keine Fehler gefunden, aber ich hab ne Frage... ich hab irgendwo im Netz gesehen, dass man eine Art Gestensteuerung eingebaut hat, also wenn man ein Fenster schüttelt wirds minimiert... 

Wie kann man das aktivieren?? Bzw. was gibts noch?^^

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Januar 2009)

@killer89
Wenn man das Fenster mit dem Mauszeiger fixiert und dann jeweils nach rechts oder links an den Desktoprand bewegt, dann verändert sich die Fensteransicht so indem es nur eine Desktophälfte einnimmt.
Bewegt man das Fenster an den oberen Desktoprand, dann wird das Fenster maximiert.
Das mit dem "Schütteln", und das es sich dann minimiert kannte ich bisher noch nicht^^ Ich werde es aber mal ausprobieren


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2009)

Mitm Desktoprand weiß ich auch schon ^^, das is cool ^^ einen "Bug" hab ich grad gefunden: bei Mahjongg Titans kann man Tipps nich mehr mit T anzeigen lassen... 
Mitm "schütteln" hab ich grad getestet, da schiebt man irgendwie die anderen Sachen in den Hintergrund ^^ aber vllt gibts ja noch mehr ^^

MfG


----------



## AlterKadaver (19. Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen, warum die Comodo Firewall Pro (Vista x64-Edition) sich nicht auf meiner Windows 7 x64 - Beta installieren lässt?

Er kopiert ein paar Dateien und dann steht da "Rollback done". Ausführen als Administrator bringt auch nix.

Liegt einfach ein Kompatibilitätskonflikt vor? Und wenn ja, wer kann mir eine ander kostenlose - funktionierende ^^ Firewall für Windows 7 empfehlen?

Danke schön


----------



## x2K (19. Januar 2009)

die firewalll von windows 7 ^^
das könnte sein das die die windows API von 7 leicht motifiziert haben  und deine feirewall  genau diese zugriffe beim setup benötigt  oder einfach nur ein bug im quellcode selbst 
hatte ein ähnliches problem mit dem treiber meiner xfi soundkarte der glaubt nämlich die win7 installation iss der vorgänger von win xp und bricht dann ab (ich hasse creative die hardware iss top nur der rest nicht   als würde man einen ferrari kaufen ohne zündschlüssel)


----------



## Cheater (20. Januar 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> die firewalll von windows 7 ^^
> das könnte sein das die die windows API von 7 leicht motifiziert haben  und deine feirewall  genau diese zugriffe beim setup benötigt  oder einfach nur ein bug im quellcode selbst
> hatte ein ähnliches problem mit dem treiber meiner xfi soundkarte der glaubt nämlich die win7 installation iss der vorgänger von win xp und bricht dann ab (ich hasse creative die hardware iss top nur der rest nicht   als würde man einen ferrari kaufen ohne zündschlüssel)



kompabilitätsmodus und dann geht auch das


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2009)

selbst wenn ich das setup im kompatibilitätsmodus ausführe, funktioniert da nichts..

jemand ne alternative? 

EDIT: ich versuchs jez mal mit der Zone Alarm - Firewall. Bericht folgt


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2009)

zone alarm geht auch nich.. -.-


----------



## x2K (20. Januar 2009)

guck mal ob du die von kerio noch irgendwo findest   die ist zwar sehr alt und wird nichtmehr weiter entwickelt  aber ich hatte noch nie probleme dammit 
ist auf jeden fall besser als nichts


----------



## killer89 (20. Januar 2009)

"nichts" ^^ Windows-Firewall und evtl Router gibts doch auch noch ^^

Hab grad noch nen "Bug" gefunden: Leistungsbewertung ist verschwunden, wollt mal schauen, was der zu CoD 5 sagt und keine Bewertung mehr vorhanden, auch ein erneuter Durchlauf brachte nix ^^ naja, mir solls egal sein, funktionieren wirds ja 

BTW: was passiert eig. mit den Bugs, die wir hier finden? Meldet die Redaktion an MS?? 

MfG


----------



## x2K (20. Januar 2009)

wenn das eine fachzeitschrift macht dann verleiht das dem ganzen mehr nachdruck 
aber es kann sicher nicht schaden wenn man das selber an microsoft petzt dafür haben die die beta ja veröffentlicht und es steht überall feedback senden dran ....


----------



## killer89 (20. Januar 2009)

Jaaa, weiß ich schon ^^ aber ich mein, warum sollte sonst dieser Thread eröffnet worden sein? ^^ ich kann mich hier leichter einloggen als bei MS, da vergess ich mein PW andauernd ^^ wollt halt mal fragen, ob die Redis das vllt auch weiterleiten ^^

Hab noch n Bug gefunden, weiß aber noch nicht worans liegt...
Also: CoD 5 gezockt und da is mir halt der Ton immer sau verzerrt rausgekommen und etwas später wieder ganz normal!? Hmmm...  habt ihr vllt Tipps? Sys siehe Sig ^^

MfG


----------



## x2K (20. Januar 2009)

du ich hab da ne Idee     OH großer PCGH_Marco   sag uns leitest du die hier geposteten Bugs weiter  oder schreibst du einen Artikel

seit ner stunde ruckelt bei mir der ton (klingt komisch) und nach 5 min  gibts einen bluescreen 
komischerweise nur wenn ich auch sound jeglicher art abspiele  sowas hatte ih noch nie


----------



## killer89 (20. Januar 2009)

Scheint wohl noch einige Probleme im Soundbereich zu geben  aber vom Spielgefühl her läuft CoD 5 subjektiv nicht schlechter als unter XP, dabei bin jetzt auf die Stock-Werte von CPU etc gegangen um zu sehen, wie es so läuft (auch zum Vergleich mit Vista, was ich auch @ Stock hatte)

Schade nur, dass ich meine F1 nicht nutzen kann/will, weil da noch mein XP drauf ist, so ist meine Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 doch etwas langsamer XD

MfG


----------



## x2K (20. Januar 2009)

mach doch  nen image mit drive snapshot und tausche die installationen auf den platten aus
ich hab noch nen 1gb usb stick dran um ready boost zu testen  das scheint aber ganz gut zu funktionieren


----------



## killer89 (21. Januar 2009)

nee... lass ma, bin da kein Fan von, zumal ich ja nirgends mehr Platz hab fürn Image, geschweige denn Zeit eins anzufertigen (und nein, ich lass den Rechner nicht laufen, gibt Stress mit der Regierung aka mein Vater  ) da teste ich lieber so und kauf mir evtl demnächst ne neue Platte. 

Phenom II etc. nicht zu vergessen 

Zudem is es so vergleichbarer, hatte halt auch das gleiche System fürn Vista-Test 

Wie stark macht sich Ready-Boost denn bemerkbar? Hab leider keinen passenden Stick ums zu testen...

MfG


----------



## strider11f (21. Januar 2009)

USB FDD wird nicht erkannt. Die brauchen aber doch eigentlich keine Treiber, oder?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Januar 2009)

strider11f schrieb:


> USB FDD wird nicht erkannt. Die brauchen aber doch eigentlich keine Treiber, oder?


Ich nehme mal an, das es genau so ist wie mit den Wechseldatenträgern die unter Windows 7 ausgeblendet werden aber dennoch vorhanden sind.
Lass dir einfach mal alle versteckten Laufwerke anzeigen, und schon wirst sehen das dieses USB FDD Laufwerk vorhanden ist. Oder einfach eine Diskette rein tun.


----------



## strider11f (21. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, das es genau so ist wie mit den Wechseldatenträgern die unter Windows 7 ausgeblendet werden aber dennoch vorhanden sind.
> Lass dir einfach mal alle versteckten Laufwerke anzeigen, und schon wirst sehen das dieses USB FDD Laufwerk vorhanden ist. Oder einfach eine Diskette rein tun.



Ne, klappt nicht. Habe den Fehler aber gefunden. Anders als bei XP & Vista muß der FDD Support im BIOS angemeldet sein. Halte ich bei einem USB Gerät für Blödsinn. Werde das mal ins nächste Feedback packen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Januar 2009)

strider11f schrieb:


> Anders als bei XP & Vista muß der FDD Support im BIOS angemeldet sein. Halte ich bei einem USB Gerät für Blödsinn.


Finde ich auch etwas Eigenartig 
Zumal der Floppy Support im Bios nix mit USB Geräten zu tun hat. Ist ja ein ganz anderer Contoller.


----------



## killer89 (21. Januar 2009)

Naja... bei Dell-Systemen (hier auf Arbeit) muss man schon sagen, wos Floppy angeschlossen ist... sonst wird der Boot-Vorgang unterbrochen mit der Meldung, dass das Floppy nicht gefunden worden sei... also der Fehler ist, so würd ichs sehen nich Win7-only.

MfG


----------



## schranzhans (21. Januar 2009)

Hab es jetzt schon zum dritten mal neu installiert. Nach eienr Weile kommt immer corrupt_disk error rechts unten. Festplatte hab ich komplett überprüft... die ist in Ordnung. Da hatt ich vorher ien XP drauf, das hat auch funktioniert.
Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## x2K (21. Januar 2009)

der sound ghet wieder  dafür sind jetzt dnen gadgets weg


----------



## killer89 (21. Januar 2009)

Lieber Sound als Gadgets ^^
Zu dem currupt-Fehler kann ich leider auch nix sagen...  

MfG


----------



## x2K (21. Januar 2009)

den hatte ich auch   mit xp nen konsistenz test und dann gehts wieder ne weile gut
 bzw er ist nichtmehr aufgetaucht seit ich kaspersky deinstaliert habe  villeicht lags daran


----------



## NeoTheKiller (21. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir läuft Windows 7 eigentlich recht gut, doch eine störende Sache ist da:
Jedesmal, wenn ich den PC aus dem StandBy-Modus wiederherstelle, gibt es Probleme mit dem Abspeichern neuer Dateien. Egal ob Word, Paint oder Photoshop. Die Programme bleiben beim Anlegen neuer Dateien dann einfach hängen.

PS: Allgemein finde ich, dass Win7 instabiler wird, nachdem es aus dem StandBy-Modus geweckt wird. Habt ihr diese Probleme auch?


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Januar 2009)

NeoTheKiller schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft Windows 7 eigentlich recht gut, doch eine störende Sache ist da:
> Jedesmal, wenn ich den PC aus dem StandBy-Modus wiederherstelle, gibt es Probleme mit dem Abspeichern neuer Dateien. Egal ob Word, Paint oder Photoshop. Die Programme bleiben beim Anlegen neuer Dateien dann einfach hängen.
> 
> PS: Allgemein finde ich, dass Win7 instabiler wird, nachdem es aus dem StandBy-Modus geweckt wird. Habt ihr diese Probleme auch?



Mir geht es genauso, nach dem standby bekomme ich auch keine W-Lan Verbindung mehr.


----------



## x2K (22. Januar 2009)

ich glaube die meißten probleme kommen von den speicher medien 
in win7 scheint es da noch den einen oder den anderen bug zu geben 
zumindest würde das die vielen probleme erklären die mit dem speichern von daten zusammen hängen 
 ist bei euch die netzwerk oder internet verbindung auch flotter als bei win xp??
ich hab zum test mal datenpackete transferiert  und war erstaunt  besondern die internet verbindung ist mindestens 1/3 schneller als unter xp 
ich habe 100mb  über rapid share hoch geladen und  selbige zu verschiedenen zeiten  wieder runter geladen  unter xp  20-30 min  und win7  ca5-10min  (free user acc)


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2009)

Also Internet-Verbindung ist weder besser noch schlechter... kann das also nicht bestätigen, aber bei Rapid-Share ist das auch sone Sache... vllt haste mit XP n schlechteren Zeitpunkt gehabt... vor allem Free-User... das halte ich nicht für vergleichbar...

MfG


----------



## x2K (22. Januar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Also Internet-Verbindung ist weder besser noch schlechter... kann das also nicht bestätigen, aber bei Rapid-Share ist das auch sone Sache... vllt haste mit XP n schlechteren Zeitpunkt gehabt... vor allem Free-User... das halte ich nicht für vergleichbar...
> 
> MfG


  ich habs über 2 tage zu verschiedenen zeiten  gemacht  und sehr zeitnah  win 7 und xp  einen download machen lassen 
 deswegen binn ich ja so begeistert^^


----------



## JOJO (22. Januar 2009)

W7 gleich Win 95!?

Ein ganz kuriose Sache. Habe auf einem sauberen HDchen W732 aufgespielt, Dokumentation bis zum Abschluß der Inst. ohne Fehler.

Auffällig, meine Soundblaster Gamer Extrem wurde nicht erkannt!

Also händisch den Treiber ala VISTA 32 eingespielt, und siehe da, ein Pling ertönt!

Soweit so gut, dann Muke rein, es klingt einfach nur blechern aus den Teufelchen. Also die Box auf und siehe da, die THX Konsole funktioniert nicht mehr!

Wie schon mal bei Vista, wird die THX Konsole gelöscht und einfach jene aus XP in das Routverzeichnis kopiert, doch was bei Vista funzt geht bei W7 nicht.

Also den neusten Treiber von SB runtergeladen, der alte wird beim Update gelöscht....

Dann kommt während des Updates folgende Meldung, die mich fast vom Stuhl gerissen hat!

"Treiber inkompatibel, Betriebssystem WIN 95!"

Hat schon jemand von Euch dieses Problem oder diese Meldung bei der Installation in Verbindung mit W7 gehabt!?

Gruß JOJO


----------



## x2K (22. Januar 2009)

@JOJO   ich hatte ein ähnliches problem das  lässt sich beheben wenn du das setup im kompatibilitäts modus startest  ich hab sicherheitshalber noch als admin laufen lassen  sicher ist sicher
oder du nimmst einen freien alternativen treiber

gut mein setup meinte nur das die windows version älter als win xp ist  von 95 hat es nix gesagt  oder ich habs überlesen


----------



## JOJO (22. Januar 2009)

Thanks xk2, habe ich alles schon versucht mit Admin und Kompmodus, nix geht...

Alternativtreiber!? Was und wo und wie? 

Danke für Antworten


----------



## rehacomp (23. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gehen die ATI-Treiber nicht richtig. 8.12
Beim Furmark und CB10 stürzt der Treiber nach wenigen min. (1-2) ab.

Runter krieg ich den nicht mehr, neuen (alten) drauf aber auch nicht.

Welches D3D benchmark gibts noch, außer Futuremark? Was kleines?


----------



## x2K (24. Januar 2009)

der PAX treiber ist auch gut  YouP-PAX youp|pax|YouP-PAX|PAX A4|PAX Fi - powered by Discuz!
 ich hab das setup einfach extrahiert und dann im geräte manager den treiber manuell installiert  ohne setup  das geing auch im anschluss funktionierte das creative treiber setup als wäre nichts gewesen 

zu dem ati problem  fällt mir auch  nur ein  alternativ treiber ein 
da binn ich aber nicht auf dem laufenden  weil ich keine ati karte verwende   (gibts da nicht den omega treiber )  google einfach mal danach


----------



## Citynomad (26. Januar 2009)

Das Problem mit der Firewall (Comodo...) die sich nicht installieren lassen will kann ich nur bestätigen.
Wem ne andere Systempartition fehlt, dem sei gesagt, dass das kein Problem ist. Einfach mit der Computerverwaltung den Partitionen nen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen und alles ist schön 

Ne Frage am Rande: Was ist eigentlich aus WINFS geworden? Das sollte doch nun in Seven endlich kommen...


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2009)

Ähm? Comodo geht nicht? Vllt unter 64bit, aber bei mir mit 32bit läufts ohne zu murren...

MfG


----------



## x2K (26. Januar 2009)

Also WINFS hat man uns schon zum release von win XP versprochen  die scheinen aber probleme dammit zu haben oder die industrie hat was dagegen  anders kann ich mir das fehlen nicht erklären .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Januar 2009)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Ne Frage am Rande: Was ist eigentlich aus WINFS geworden? Das sollte doch nun in Seven endlich kommen...


In Wikipedia steht dazu dies:


> _WinFS_ sollte ursprünglich bei der Anfang 2007 veröffentlichten Windows-Version Vista zum Einsatz kommen. Später wurde bekannt gegeben, dass Vista zunächst ohne WinFS ausgeliefert werden soll. Schließlich gab Microsoft im Juni 2006 die endgültige Einstellung des Projekts bekannt.


Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## x2K (27. Januar 2009)

wenn das stimmt ist es schade drum   wenn die wenigstens  andere datei systeme zulassen würden  ext1-3 oder rizerFS


----------



## The_Freak (27. Januar 2009)

Bei wem funktioniert nen Unreal Tournament 3 und Command and Conquer 3?
Bei mir bricht er schon direkt am Anfang der Installation ab mit der Fehlermeldung dass der Setup Launcher nicht reagiert...
Will jetzt nich unbedingt die letzten 10 Seiten durchblättern...

Gruß


----------



## klefreak (27. Januar 2009)

falls jemand nur die englische cd hatte oder die deutsche version in ne andere sprache will, der sollte das hier mal anschauen

Download Windows 7 Beta Language Interface Packs - For both client and server - Softpedia

ich bin grad mal am saugen und werde versuchen das zu testen

mfg Klemens  (ps: langsamer download ~50kb)


*weitere details im WIN7 Sammeltread*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp-vista-seven-windows-allgemein/37144-sammelthread-windows-7-a-57.html


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2009)

*Mein AntiVir hat heute ein Trojanisches Pferd bei Windows 7 entdeckt!!!*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal auf Zugriff verweigern gestellt, aber was mich wundert: Es schein sich um eine Systemdatei des OS zu handeln!

Was soll ich davon halten? Soll ich jetzt irgendwas machen, oder den Virus einfach ignorieren?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2009)

LOL naja... du sollst Win7 beta ohnehin nicht als dein normales OS nutzen, also würd ichs persönlich erstmal ignorieren, is aber schon merkwürdig... aber die Antivirenproggis haben ja ohnehin schon mehrmals Fehler gefunden, auch wo keine waren... (ich erinnere da an nicht mehr startfähige Windowsversionen aufgrund gelöschter Systemdateien...)

MfG


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2009)

Steht wo, dass die Beta mein Haup-OS wäre? Ich benutze Vista als Haupt-OS und die Beta nur zu Testzwecken, aber trotzdem hat mich die Fehlermeldung schon geschreckt. Ich werde den Fehler dann erstmal ignorieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte damit nur nochmal deutlich machen, dass es eben eine Beta ist und sowas vorkommen kann  vor allem, wenns auch schon/noch/bereits (wie auch immer) bei "fertigen" Betriebssystemen zu Fehlern kommt.

MfG


----------



## boss3D (30. Januar 2009)

Jo, ich habe von AntiVir einfach die entsprechende Datei löschen lassen und benutze jetzt zur Sicherheit wieder good old Vista ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Summerboy85 (31. Januar 2009)

Habe gestern auch mal Windows 7 Beta 64 Bit auf meine 2. Partition installiert.

Mein Problem ist das WLAN. Er findet mein Netzwerk, der Verbindungsaufbau klappt aber trotz korrektem Kennwort nicht. Es kommt immer die Meldung, dass keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann. Die Problembehebung von Windows konnte auch nicht helfen.

Nutze einen W700V mit WPA2-Verschlüssung. Mit XP und Vista keinerlei Probleme. Als WLAN-Stick habe ich sowohl einen TP-LINK WN322G als auch einen AVM Fritz!Wlan Stick probiert. Ohne Erfolg.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## MichFancy (31. Januar 2009)

Hat ich mit meinem Siemens Stick ging auch nicht. Scheint en Bug.


----------



## Snade (1. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> *Mein AntiVir hat heute ein Trojanisches Pferd bei Windows 7 entdeckt!!!*
> 
> Ich habe jetzt erstmal auf Zugriff verweigern gestellt, aber was mich wundert: Es schein sich um eine Systemdatei des OS zu handeln!
> 
> ...


Es könnte auch ein Virus sein der sich wie eine Windows Datei umbenannt hat gibs ja nich selten oder Antivir denkt das es ein Rootkit ist denn theretisch besteht Windows auch aus Rootkits und da Antivir nich für win7 optimiert ist kann so was passieren 

*BUG:
*Blitz BASIC (B3D,b+,BB) .exe gehen nicht ausgenommen Blitz Max


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. Februar 2009)

Ich kann Command and Conquer Generals nicht installieren, immer wenn ich das Setup starte kommt die Meldung, dass der Dateipfad nicht gefunden wurde.

Bullguard Internet Security bremst den PC extrem aus, es fühlt sich an wie wen man Vista auf einem 256 MB Ram PC installiert. Unter Vista läuft es aber ganz normal.


grüße, Railroads


----------



## strider11f (1. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> *Mein AntiVir hat heute ein Trojanisches Pferd bei Windows 7 entdeckt!!!*
> 
> Ich habe jetzt erstmal auf Zugriff verweigern gestellt, aber was mich wundert: Es schein sich um eine Systemdatei des OS zu handeln!
> 
> ...



AntiVir hat bei mir nichts gemeldet. Laut Windows Suche ist die Datei bei mir auch nicht vorhanden. Sicher das es eine Sys Datei ist? Name kommt mir für
Windows etwas seltsam vor.


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die Datei bereits von AntiVir löschen lassen und seitdem gab es keine Probleme mehr ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## master.of.chaos (2. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nich, ob das schon genannt wurde, aber 5.1 geht bei mir nicht 
Wird von Windows zwar erkannt, beim Testen gehen auch alle, doch bei Spielen und Wmp nicht, da geht immer nur der grüne Anschluss
Aktuellster Treiber ist drauf (Realtek)


----------



## TALON-ONE (3. Februar 2009)

WIN7 64bit:
Im Media Center hab ich im TV Programm keinen Ton, bei DVD etc schon.
TV Karte ist Pinnacle USB Hybrid, Sound ist X-Fi, wird wohl am 64bit Vista Treiber liegen. Nachdem die X-Fi´s schon unter Vista Probleme machen, wundert´s mich eigentlich nicht.
Sonst läuft fast alles tadellos, bis auf einige Games.


----------



## schmodel (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte win7 vorhin mal ausprobiert/oder ausprobieren wollen!
Leider nur noch Bluescreens nach der Installation.
Ich hab wieder runtergeschmissen und Xp`s Bootmanager wieder repariert weils dann doch nerfen würde wenn ich jedesmal beim starten hochscrollen müsste.
Ich weiss nicht worans gelegen hat das win 7 nicht wollte-das was ich bisher sehen durfte hat mir schon gefallen.(so ca 2 Minuten)
Vieleicht liegts an meinem Promise-Controller an dem ich noch 3 zusätzliche Festplatten angeschlossen habe und das Win 7 nicht erkannt hat.
Keine Ahnung.
7 habe ich aber an der ersten Festplatte/Partition installiert.


----------



## killer89 (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab keine (großen) Probleme gehabt mit Win7, abgesehen von Soundproblemen beim Zocken... ich war mir aber auch im Klaren darüber, dass ichs mit Sicherheit nicht irgendwo auf ne Partition installieren will, sondern auf ne eigene Festplatte, was im Übrigen auch von MS vorgeschlagen/gefordert war...
An deiner Stelle würd ichs nochmal auf ner dedizierten Platte versuchen und halt auch ohne den Promise-Controller 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Februar 2009)

Bug's hab ich eig nur einen!
und der sieht so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich installiere seit gottverdammten drei Stunden jetzt schon! Egal ob von DVD, .exe, oder übers Netzwerk! vier verschiedene Iso's habe ich durch.
Und NEIN ich habe genug Speicherplatz! 50GB sollten wohl reichen!!!!

Sollte jemand eine gescheite Lösung haben, immer her damit.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (9. Februar 2009)

Schon versucht ne dedizierte Platte zu nehmen, bzw. die Platte zu defragmentieren, auf die es raufsoll?

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich will es auf'm EEE PC installieren, da ist dann nichts mehr mit dedizierte Platte.
Defragmentiert habe ich bereits mehrfach. 
Ich habe über Nacht noch zwei ISO's runtergeladen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich es zum laufen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (9. Februar 2009)

Aber doch bitte nicht die 64bit oder? Vllt ist es ja auch noch nicht so ausgereift, dass es sich jetzt schon aufm EEE installieren lässt 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

nene ich hab hier nur 32bit ISO's. Bin grade dabei eine DVD langsam zu brennen. Natürlich so langsam wie möglich.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

ich weis nicht wie oder wieso ich es geschafft habe, aber ich habe es geschafft.
und nun komme ich gar nicht beim einrichten klar...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Huntercontroll (9. Februar 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> ne hab keen backup gemacht.
> alle wichtigen daten sind auf ner extra partition!
> 
> 
> ...



Ungefähr das gleich ist mir passiert als ich ein Image von der Orginal Festplatte auf eine größere Festplatte mit installiertem "W7" gemacht haben. Allerdings nur mit einem XP Multi-bootsystem 3. Partitionen und einem mit W7 zuerst mußte ich den MBR neu schreiben das ich mal mein XP wieder fand.
Das Problem ist das Vista und W7 eine neue für XP Zeiten unbekannte sogenannte BCD Datei auf Bootspatition ablegen unter dem Ordner Boot zu finden auf der 1.Partition.
Ich habe danach die Installations CD von W7 eingelegt und hochfahren lassen bis die Meldung kam Installieren unten rechts steht dann "computer repair" da drauf klicken und das Programm machen lassen. Es steht zwar geschrieben dass es ältere Betriebssysteme als W7 jetzt sucht aber finden tut das Ding nur W7 ob es ein Vista finden würde kann ich nicht sagen da keines besitze. Eventuell sind zu viele Geräte am Computer angeschlossen dann müssten einige davon entfernt (ist mir so ergangen) werden damit das Programm ordentlich abzuschließen kann. Mit OK übernehmen.
Jetzt startet der Computer Neu aber nur mit W7 die anderen XP werden nicht erscheinen.
Jetzt bin ich in W7 in die Kontextmenüzeile unten recht und habe CMD eingeben/aufgerufen. Danach gab ich folgenden Code ein. (Windows 7 und Vista stellt einen speziellen Editor für die BCD bereit mit bcdedit /? zeigt er die verschiedenen Code an.)

bcdedit /create {legacy} /d "Windows XP Multiboot"
bcdedit /set {legacy} device partion=D:
bcdedit /set {legacy} path \ntldr
bcdedit /displayorder {legacy /addlast 

Wichtig Du mußt *zuerst* wissen welcher Buchstabe W7 zu Deiner Bootpartition zugewissen hat und dies kann ein anderer sein als man von außen sieht denn meine Bootpartition ist wenn ich mit einer XP Installation CD hochfahre "C" aber unter W7 "D" da sich W7 die "C" selber reserviert hat. Ich mußte überrigens die Bootpartiton in der Datenträgerverwaltung noch selber zuweisen da "W7" sie bei der Installation überhaupt nicht von selbst zu gewiesen hat.

Ein Neustart ist selbstverständlich und hoffentlich hast Du die boot.ini nicht inzwischen verändert.

wer es nur mit einem Vista zu hat sollte an dritter Stelle des Codes noch folgendes probieren einzugeben mit W7 funktioniert das nicht. (Partitionbuchstabe ist nur ein Beispiel ist bei anderen System eventuell anders siehe in deinem Gerätemanger was Vista für einen Buchstaben der Bootpatition zugewiesen hat)
bcdedit /set {legacy} osdevice partition=D: und am Schluß
bcdedit /set {GUID} option wert

MfG. Hc.


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. Februar 2009)

Meine TV-Karte (Pinnacle PCTV 450i) funktioniert nicht, die Software lässt sich nicht starten und fürs Media Centr gibst keine BDA Treiber. Kompatibilitätsmodus bringt auch nichts. Und bei den Beta BDA Treibern gabs nen Kurzschluss und die Karte war im a****. Wie immer das auch passieren konnte.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## MichFancy (10. Februar 2009)

Hatte mein W7 (64Bit) ne woche nicht an und hatte in der zeit ne Virusattacke? sgte mir zumindest AntiVir unter XP.Hab alles wieder in ordnung bekommen. Dateien gelöscht und so. Jetzt lässt sich W7 zwar noch starten aber nach dem Startlogo kommt kein Bildsignal mehr. Im abgesicherten Modus kommt noch ein Bild aber egal was ich probiere (Reparatur,Treiber neu drauf spielen,etc.) immer wenn ich normal starte kommt kein Bildsignal mehr.

Hatte jemand auch mal so ein Problem und hat ne Lösung?


----------



## KillerDuck (10. Februar 2009)

Bei mir geht die Auflösung des Bildschirms nicht richtig. Hab nen 24"CRT und die empfohlene Auflösung ist 1600x1200. Dann ist das Bild auch schön scharf. Aber wenn ich auf 1280x1024 runter gehe, siehts aus wie interpoliert. Total unscharf das Bild. Clear Type ist nicht die Ursache, hab ich schon ausprobiert. Nur die empfohlene Auflösung funzt richtig gut bei mir.


----------



## Huntercontroll (11. Februar 2009)

MichFancy schrieb:


> Hatte mein W7 (64Bit) ne woche nicht an und hatte in der zeit ne Virusattacke? sgte mir zumindest AntiVir unter XP.Hab alles wieder in ordnung bekommen. Dateien gelöscht und so. Jetzt lässt sich W7 zwar noch starten aber nach dem Startlogo kommt kein Bildsignal mehr. Im abgesicherten Modus kommt noch ein Bild aber egal was ich probiere (Reparatur,Treiber neu drauf spielen,etc.) immer wenn ich normal starte kommt kein Bildsignal mehr.
> 
> Hatte jemand auch mal so ein Problem und hat ne Lösung?



Du hättest versuchen sollen die Dateien zu bereinigen nicht zu löschen. Für AntiVir waren das keine Systemdateien weil auf einer andern Partitition und eventuell kennt er die neuen Dateien von W7 auch noch nicht. Außerdem gibt AntiVir immer wieder mal ein paar normale Dateien als Virus an das ist gang und gäbe bei dem. Wenn man nicht sicher was man tun soll immer zuerst mal alles in Quarantäne dann kannst Du sehen was nicht mehr alles funzt.

Als erstes könnetest Du die Installation CD von W7 starten hochfahren bis zu dem Punkt wo steht "Installieren" links unten steht "Computer reparieren" bzw. "computer repair" klicke dort drauf, als erstes startet ein Repariersuchmodul das Betriebsysteme neu zuordnen sollten, führe dieses bitte nicht aus ansonsten kannst Du nachher auch noch Dein XP suchen gehen. Einfach beim X schließen beim nächsten Modul steht "weiter" drauf klicke darauf dann kommst Du in ein Menü mit verschiedenen Reperaturtools die auch das W7 auf eventuelle Beschädigungen Scannen und falls möglich über die eigenen Systemwiederherstellung eine Reperatur veranlassen so denn eine oder einige Sicherungen vorhanden sind ansonsten spuckt er Dir aus ihm alles fehlt!

Ich denke mal Du mußt das System neu aufsetzten, außer Du weißt genau was der Virenscanner alles gelöscht hat und eventuell könnest Du dir Kopien von diesen Dateien besorgen bei einem Kumpel probieren reinzukopieren und starten viel mehr kann he schon nicht mehr kaputt gehen.
Endweder hast Du glück und es oder alles nochmals neu.
Auf alle Fälle viel Glück mfg Hc.


----------



## MichFancy (12. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Tipp werde ich mal machen.Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist das Antivir mir die Viren in der XP Partition und nicht in der W7 Partition angezeigt wurden.


----------



## LionelHudz (12. Februar 2009)

Bekomme meinen Novatel UMTS Stick nicht zum laufen, hat irgendwer ne Idee? Er findet ihn zwar und installiert aber nicht die Modem treiber, den Rest schon .


----------



## B-S-E (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hab seit einer Woche folgendes Problem (zu welchem ich zwar schon andere Fragesteller gefunden habe, aber noch keine Antwort):

Sobald ich, egal ob per Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter, oder direkt in der WLan-Auswahlliste, eine Verbindung / ein Profil auswähle und die "Drahtloseigenschaften" aufrufen will, stürzt der Windows-Explorer ab und startet dann neu. Keine Lösungsansätze, keine Problemauflistung...

Nur die Meldung "Windows-Explorer funktioniert nicht mehr" sowie in einem weiteren Dialog: "Windows-Explorer wird neu gestartet".

Der Fehlerlog sagt nur folgendes: 

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: explorer.exe, Version: 6.1.7000.0, Zeitstempel: 0x494324ea
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: KERNELBASE.dll, Version: 6.1.7000.0, Zeitstempel: 0x49434801
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000017
Fehleroffset: 0x000000000000ab7d
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0xfc8
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01c98eabaf4ea948
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Berichtskennung: 294b2670-fac0-11dd-a803-000000000000

Ich dachte erst, ich könnte die *.cpl Datei ausfindig machen, welche den Absturz verursachen könnte, aber ich finde sie nicht.

Noch jemand mit dem netten Problem?

Ach so, ist Windows 7 Build 7000 x64 Deutsch


----------



## Selyroth (18. Februar 2009)

naja, das mit den explorer.exe ist gang und gebe, das der abkackt, so wie ich es merk ôO
Bei mir kackt er auch bei den Wlan kram ab, genauso wenn ich im normalen ordner auf "Organisieren" klicke und da kopieren will. Genereller Absturz.
Dasselbe beim Start. Manchmal sehe ich kein Hintergrundbild genauso, wie die halbe Taskleiste fehlt. Da muss ich den explorer auch erst wieder neu starten.


----------



## chris@vs (20. Februar 2009)

Öffnet mal ein Fenster und Drückt dann erst ALT und dann Tab (wenn man sie gleichzeit Drückt funkts net ). Dann sollte so ne Übersicht erscheinen und wenn amn nur ein Fenster offen hat springt das selbstständig extrem schnell zwischen DEsktop und dem Fenster hin und her 

Edit. Weiß jetzt warum: Tab...Aber sobald man die Los lässt verschwindet die Übersicht wieder...


----------



## Terence Skill (20. Februar 2009)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen das bei dem in Seven integrierten IExplorer auf meiner Online-Banking Seite (Sparkasse) der Logout-Button fehlt...

MfG


----------



## master.of.chaos (23. Februar 2009)

Also
Ich hab 4gb und ein 32bit Betriebssystem von Seven
Wenn ich in den Ressourcenmonitor unter Ram gehe, sind bei mir 1,2Gb des Rams für "Standy-by" belegt.
Ich nutze den nie und Hellgate London schließt sich manchmal beim Spielen weil zu wenig Ram vorhanden ist -_-
Weiss jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## KoRsE (27. Februar 2009)

master.of.chaos schrieb:


> Also
> Ich hab 4gb und ein 32bit Betriebssystem von Seven
> Wenn ich in den Ressourcenmonitor unter Ram gehe, sind bei mir 1,2Gb des Rams für "Standy-by" belegt.
> Ich nutze den nie und Hellgate London schließt sich manchmal beim Spielen weil zu wenig Ram vorhanden ist -_-
> Weiss jemand ne Lösung?



Nimm Seven 64 Bit 

MfG Korse


----------



## Bardolf (27. Februar 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Mir ist grad aufgefallen das bei dem in Seven integrierten IExplorer auf meiner Online-Banking Seite (Sparkasse) der Logout-Button fehlt...
> 
> MfG



Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber mit 'ner Beta würde ich kein Online Banking machen. Es sei denn, du bist blank und hast nix zu verlieren.


----------



## NocternalPredator (28. Februar 2009)

Ich kann die Logitech-G11-Mediatasten (Lautstärke, Skip <-/->, Stop und Pause/Play) nicht nutzen, weder im Kompatiblitätsmodus (Xp, Vista), noch mit Adminrechten ([x] Run this program as an administrator.).


----------



## benjasso (5. März 2009)

Ich bekomm mein Headset unter Win 7 mit meiner Xonar DX nicht zum laufen. In den Soundoptionen steht immer was, dass das Gerät nicht angeschlossen/verfügbar ist. Es sind allerdings 2 Geräte mit Asus in der Bezeichnung zur Soundaufnahme in dem Manager vorhanden. Auch in der Software der Xonar sind unter "Record" keine Einträge. Weiß jemand Rat?
PS: Mit dem Onboard-Realtek funktioniert es!


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. März 2009)

Naja, die Treiber von kleineren Soundkarten Herstellern bieten halt noch keine offizielen Treiber für Win7 an, probier mal den Treiber im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu installieren.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2009)

Hier mal ein Shot aus der Gattung kurios:
Erstellt auf einem System mit X2 4200+ und HD3200 aka 780G-Chip

MfG


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. März 2009)

Den Leistungsindex kannst du vergessen, auch bei Win7 .

grüße, Railroads


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2009)

Das is mir klar ^^ ich finds bloß lustig, dass die Gaming-Leistung höher ist, als die Aero-Leistung ^^ bei der HD 4870 wars anders.

MfG


----------



## Doney (16. März 2009)

kann mich generell mal jemand zu diesem... wie heißt es doch gleich... Windows? aufklären?
also ich hab XP folglich dirct x 9
warum hat windows vista eigentlich generell höhere systemanforderungen bei spielen... wegen directx10?
und sieht dx10 wirklich soviel geiler aus als dx9

und wie wirds mit windows 7 und dx11? is dx11 nur für windows 7 oder auch für vista?

waaah! ich blick nich mehr durch...

PS: die wichtigste frage is: is dx10 wirklich soviel geiler als dx9

^^

mulm


----------



## killer89 (16. März 2009)

Zum wichtigsten: Laut Tests nein, nur Feinheiten bisher, was sich aber noch ändern soll, besonders auch leistungsmäßig.
DX11 wirds auch für Vista geben.

MfG


----------



## Waescher (19. März 2009)

Ich hatte bisher 2x einen merkwürdigen - aber sehr ansehnlichen - Aero-Verlust zu beklagen. In beiden Fällen wurde mein PC aus dem Energiesparmodus zurückgeholt und hatte den schicken Milchglaseffekt durch bunte Streifen bzw. Konfettipunkte ersetzt.

Hier die jeweiligen Screenshots:
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9905/rainbowaero01.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9916/rainbowaero02.jpg

Solltet ihr das Problem auch haben, einfach die Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminitrator-Rechten starten und zuerst


```
net stop uxsms
```
und danach 


```
net start uxsms
```
eingeben. Damit wird der DWM-Dienst neu gestartet und Aero-Glass wieder korrekt dargestellt.

Trotzdem recht strange


----------



## killer89 (20. März 2009)

Nun ja... Win 7 hat bekanntlich Probleme mitm Energiesparmodus  das scheint ein neues Symptom zu sein, zumindest hab ichs bisher nicht gesehen oder gehört  mal sehen, was der RC bringt.

Ach und nächstes mal bitte Bilder im Forum hochladen, ist wesentlich schneller und lieber gesehen.

MfG


----------



## zuogolpon (5. Mai 2009)

Mein erster schöner Bug wäre jener hier:

Ich hab Win7 endlich geladen, gebrannt und zum booten gebracht.
Doch bevor es zur eigentlichen Installation kommt, sagt er mir kurz nach dem grauen Ladebalken, meine CPU wäre nicht das richtige.

Nun, ich hab auf dem Testrechner einen Pentium 4 @ 3,2 Ghz
Eigentlich sollte das genügen und ich habe schon viele mit diesem System gesehn.(mit Win7)

Falls einer weiß woran mein RC scheitert, bitte ich um schnelle Antwort.

MfG
Z


----------



## CeresPK (5. Mai 2009)

vlt daran das diene CPU kein 64bit unterstützt du aber die 64 Bit Version von Seven hast


----------



## PontifexM (6. Mai 2009)

ich würde auch mal behaupten,hole dir eine 32bit version von win 7und es sollte klappen !


----------



## el barto (6. Mai 2009)

Möchte Win7 RC auf meinem NB installieren! Es gibt für alles Treiber, allerdings für Vista x64. Kann ich die auch im RC nutzen oder ist das jedes mal ein Risiko?

Grakatreiber gibs schon für Win7 von Nvidia aber der ganze Rest nicht, da das ja von HP ist.

mfg el barto

edit: tut mir leid falsch gepostet, sollte in den Sammelthread! Es lebe tab-Browsing xD


----------



## Apokalypsos (6. Mai 2009)

Meine Installation von Win7 will kurz nach der Sprachauswahl einen Treiber fürs CD/DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## zuogolpon (6. Mai 2009)

Also mein erster richtiger bug, abgesehen von fälschlichen directx installationen, ist GTA IV.
Das Spiel hab ich installiert, doch kurz nach dem Start bleibt es nch den Lizenzen usw. hängen.

Ich hab keine Ahnung warum.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

MfG
z


----------



## theLamer (7. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich nach der Installation nicht einloggen... wer ne Idee? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...dows-7-rc-kein-login-moeglich.html#post767050


----------



## hasenbaer (8. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Ohne dass ich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe, von mir folgende W7-Probleme:

WINDOWS 7 UPDATE FUNKTIONIERT NICHT. Lässt sich auch nicht über die Dienste-Funktion in der Systemsteuerung in Gange setzen. Ansonsten ungehinderter Datenverkehr ins Internet möglich.

ferner

zunächst Probleme mit Virenscanner von F-Secure (FSIS2009). Ständig Meldungen vom Viren-Scanner, ließen sich nicht abschalten. Runter damit, G-DATA installiert. Jetzt ist Ruhe.

mfg hasenbaer

FRAGE: Wer hat noch das Problem, dass Windows Update nicht funzt? Was kann man tun?


----------



## msdd63 (8. Mai 2009)

Hi

mein Videobearbeitungsprogramm "Magix video deluxe 2008" lässt sich nicht installieren. Es ist ein unbekanntes OS installiert. Schade, ich wollte testen ob die Videobearbeitung unter Windows 7 schneller geht. Deamon Tools geht gar nicht. Nach der Installation von Deamon Tools startete Windows 7 nicht mehr. Erst nach der Reparatur ging 7 wieder.

Alcohol 120% lässt sich nicht installieren.


----------



## killer89 (8. Mai 2009)

Bei Deamon-Tools könnte evtl. die Treibersignatur störend sein, ähnlich wie bei Vista, muss man da nicht F8 drücken beim Start oder so?
Vllt kannste das ja mal ausprobieren. Kann allerdings aber ja auch so sein, dass es einfach noch nicht so weit programmiert ist für 7 und so 

MfG


----------



## msdd63 (8. Mai 2009)

Unter Vista 64 funktioniert Deamon Tools tadellos. Liegt wohl an 7. Wir noch nicht angepasst sein.

Mein HP Deskjet F380 Duruckt. Aber die Software womit man auch scannen kann lässt sich nicht installieren. Seven erkennt das Gerät nicht richtig.


----------



## mille25 (9. Mai 2009)

folgendes nervt mich beim windows 7 rc am meisten:

1) im realtek audio manager 2.22 kann ich keinen equalizer einstellen. egal was ich einstelle, es ändert sich garnichts am klang... (was sehr nervig ist, da standart sich einfach nur sch**** anhört, weil irgendwie die höhen fehlen )

2) bei der defragmentierung hängt er sich sehr oft auf, keine ahnung woran das liegt

3) wenn ich ein setup.exe aus dem downloads ordner starten will, hängt er sich etwa in 1/3 fällen auf (was sehr merkwürdig ist, an meinem anderen rechner war dies nicht der fall)


----------



## kays (9. Mai 2009)

@ mille die sache mit der defragmentierung hab ich auch, läuft ein paar minuten und dann ist schluss.....


----------



## benjasso (9. Mai 2009)

Bei mir werden seit dem aufspielen vom RC auf meiner G15 die Daten vom RivaTuner nicht mehr angezeigt. Oder muss man da noch was einstellen, von dem ich nicht mehr weiß?

Edit
War doch nur eine Einstellungssache. Man sollte halt vorher gründlich lesen.


----------



## XDTobi (10. Mai 2009)

Also jetzt kommt meine Liste 

1. Nur bei Windows 7 Rc x64 

Klickt man start und dann links direkt auf den Internet Explorer und zwar nicht direkt sondern so das das Menü rechts angezeigt wird. Dann klickt mal auf den Desktop und klickt wieder Start.  Und überraschung 

http://tobiasruh.googlepages.com/3.gif

So das war der erste 

Also falls jemand schonmal das neue Remote Media Sharing übers Internet ausprobiert hat, wird aufgefallen sein das man Windows Live IDs (wichtig s hinten  mehrzahl) verknüpfen kann... Leider geht nur eine (???) || !!! Dh: Jeder eurer Freunde der Freunde hat muss die gleiche ID eintragen, folglich greifen Leute auf eure Daten zu ohne das sie euch überhaupt kennen xD. Gut Microsoft kann ja sagen es war nur so gedacht das der einzelne auf seine Daten zugreift, aber bitte wenn man jedesmal an einem fremden Pc die Live ID löschen muss und eine neue Eintragen is das totaler Müll xD.

So als ob das nicht genug wäre gibt es ja eine schöne Option Remotesteurung des Player zulassen, was in meinen Augen heißt man kann einen anderen Player übers Internet steuern,  aber leider finde ich diese Option nicht...

Wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich auch irgendwo eine Option gesehn damit man sein Medien so freigibt das sie der andere auf seinen Pc übertragen kann, leider hat das auch nicht funkzuniert, da ich kein Möglichkeit gefunden habe, aber wie gesagt ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher 

So wenn ich iwie zu blöd war bitte melden 

Lg Tobi


----------



## SLIKX (10. Mai 2009)

Kaspersky und Virtual Clonedrive funzen nich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> Kaspersky [...] funz[t] nich


Windows 7 bietet eine Option, um online nach einem Antivirenprogramm zu suchen. Da gibt es u.a. eine kostenlose Kaspersky-Beta, die extra für Windows 7 gemacht wurde.
Den RC habe ich erst seit kurzem, da habe ich noch kein Antivirenprogramm, aber unter der Beta hat Kaspersky problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Apokalypsos (11. Mai 2009)

Gothic 3 läuft auch mit Kopierschutz-Update nicht....

 €dit: Mit CP 1.72 gehts wunderbar!


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Mai 2009)

WIN 7 64bit
Ich hab´festgestellt, dass der reservierte Speicherplatz für die Systemwiederherstellung nach der Installation auf "0" steht. Deswegen hat die EINGESCHALTETE Systemwiederherstellung 
nicht funktioniert. Ich mußte erst "von Hand" Speicherplatz zuweisen...
Die Installation von NERO 7.5.1.1 hat sich mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedet. NERO 7.9.1 läuft problemlos.
Für meine NVIDIA 8600 GT funzt kein anderer Treiber als der schon mitgelieferte...

Aber sonst läuft´s bisher sehr gut... (flüssig und schnell)
Auch die Hoch- und Runterfahr Zeiten sind Top!


----------



## SLIKX (11. Mai 2009)

TuneUp 2009 geht leider auch nich


----------



## XDTobi (11. Mai 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> TuneUp 2009 geht leider auch nich


 
Naja geht doch wenn man auf Kompatiblitätsmodus Vista stellt habe noch net alles ausprobiert aber soweit ging alles bisher^^

Lg Tobi


----------



## SLIKX (11. Mai 2009)

ne da steht denn '' ihre Windoofversion wird nicht von TuneUp 2009 unterstützt


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. Mai 2009)

Win 7 64 hat mir jetzt einen neuen Graka Treiber angeboten und installiert - funzt!
Aber irgendwie trau ich der ganzen Sache nicht... Das System macht mir ZUVIEL von alleine...
Wer weiß, was das alles ungefragt und heimlich macht (sendet)...
Bis das mal jemand rausgefunden hat bleibt es halt ein Testsystem mit "Allerweltsdaten".
Die Performance und Stabilität sind aber Top!


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. Mai 2009)

Zu früh gefreut... NVIDIA Treiber verursacht "Hängenbleiben" beim Runterfahren.
Nach der Systemwiederherstellung is´ wieder alles o.k.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Mai 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> TuneUp 2009 geht leider auch nich



Jap, bei mir auch nicht

Mein Maus lahmt. Ist etwas langsamer als unter Vista. Bekomme sie nicht auf Speed


----------



## killer89 (14. Mai 2009)

Also den *Ändern-Button* kennst du nicht oder? 2 Beiträge innerhalb von 2 Minuten? Das kann und sollte man editieren!

Wers noch nicht weiß: Windows 7 RC: So entfernen Sie das Wasserzeichen - News - CHIP Online

MfG


----------



## GHOT (14. Mai 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bei mir werden zb. unter Windows 7 die Wechseldatenträger nicht angezeigt.
> Diese Geräte werden dennoch in der Datenträgerverwaltung und im Gerätemanager von Windows 7 aufgelistet und sind auch verwendbar.
> --------------------------
> *Edit:*
> ...


 
Bei mir sitzt der Haken!!! Trotzdem bekomme die leeren Wechseldatenträger steckplätze leicht durchsichtig angezeigt das leere Blue-ray laufwerk wird ganz normal angezeigt!
 Ich habe den BUG 
Sorry mein Fehler!
Versteckte Dateien und Ordner Anzeigen, dieser Haken sollte man nicht setzen wenn man die Laufwerke nicht sehen will.
Meiner meinung nach ein BUG, schließlich habe ich die möglichkeit die Laufwerke auszublenden angeboten bekommen, funzt aber nur in verbindungmit den versterckten Dateien und Ordner. 
LG an Microsoft Nachbessern.


----------



## SLIKX (15. Mai 2009)

irgendwie bekomme ich Crysis warhead nicht zum laufen, die installation ging zwar wunderbar aber er startet das game einfach nicht


----------



## Bardolf (15. Mai 2009)

Bei mir kann ich Anno 1701, Siedler 6, Mass Effect und Universe at War nicht installieren. Entweder sie starten gar nicht, oder die Kopierschutztreiber sind nicht installierbar (error 577, error 1275)...
Selbst im Troubleshootingmodus sind die Kompatiebilietätsprobleme nicht lösbar. Ich hab's mit den Modi XP SP2/3 und mit Vista SP1 ausprobiert, hat alles nichts gebracht.
Trost: Fallout 3, Oblivion, Bioshock, Spellforce 2 Gold und Dark Messiah funktionieren ohne Probleme.
Na die werden schon die Probleme abarbeiten, ist ja noch die RC.


----------



## Derber-Shit (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe folgendes problem: bei der installation von Win 7 32 bit kommt nach dem laden der DVd im Laufwerk folgende Fehlermeldung:

"The file possiply corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum."

Wo liegt da das problem??? Die DVD is eigentlich in einwandfreiem zustand, sagte zumindest Nero 6.


----------



## CroCop86 (18. Mai 2009)

Find komisch das Deamon Tools nich geht...

Hab seven über Deamon Tools installiert und ging auch alles aber dann war des prog weg aber win7 läuft trotzdem ^^ naja und ansonsten hab ich nur prob mit dem neusten nvidia treiber

unter vista x64 lief alles problemlos dann win7 draufgebügelt dann versucht Empire:total war zu daddeln und schöner Fetta grafikfehler... auch bei Fifa09 und Far Cry 2^^ treiber neu runtergeladen für win7 x64  des gleiche

Liegts evtl. an nvidia oder win?? wär schön wenn des jemand weiß

Alten Treiber draufgebügelt und es geht wieder.


----------



## totovo (18. Mai 2009)

Also...
Ich hab komischer weise im RC dauernd Bluescreens...
manchmal nach ner Zeit manchmal gleich nach dem Start!
der Fehlerverursacher ist eigentlich immer der selbe...
entweder eine Datei aus der Minidump zusammen mit irgendeiner Datei im Windows Temp...
oder die PFN-list!

mfg


----------



## klyer (19. Mai 2009)

arbeitsplatz und verwalten funzt net


----------



## mFuSE (20. Mai 2009)

Hoi, ich hab plötzlich ausm heiteren Himmel das Problem das meine explorer.exe nicht mehr will ... (Hatte noch was in meinen Eigenen Dateien kopiert...)


Betroffen ist davon der Arbeitsplatz, Eigenschaften Desktop ... also die gesamte Oberfläche!

Verknüpfungen zu Programm tun aber 1a ... genauso wie der Internet Explorer...


Andere Benutzerprofile funktionieren! 


Jemand ne Idee was das ist?
Vor allem welcher Ordner betroffen ist, was das ausgelöst haben könnte?!?


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. Mai 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> Also...
> Ich hab komischer weise im RC dauernd Bluescreens...
> manchmal nach ner Zeit manchmal gleich nach dem Start!
> der Fehlerverursacher ist eigentlich immer der selbe...
> ...


 
Die hab´ ich auch... manchmal nach ein paar Stunden manchmal gar nicht.
Das liegt aber 100%ig nicht an meiner Hardware, meine anderen Systeme laufen Tip Top. Ich hab´ auch noch nicht rausgefunden was dafür verantwortlich ist...


Edit: Der bietet mir gerade schon wieder ein Update für NVIDIA Grafikkarte an...
Darauf falle ich nicht mehr rein!


----------



## mFuSE (20. Mai 2009)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Hoi, ich hab plötzlich ausm heiteren Himmel das Problem das meine explorer.exe nicht mehr will ... (Hatte noch was in meinen Eigenen Dateien kopiert...)




... sooo.. glücklicherweise Problem gelöst ... sollte jemand darüber stolpern:


Auf keinen Fall den Ordner "%userprofile%/*Documents*" löschen!
Auchwenn dieser Ordner absolut leer ist und scheinbar keinen Sinn hat - ist er weg darf man sich über obrige Meldungen freuen! ....


Ordner wieder angelegt und gut ist ...


----------



## Einstein (22. Mai 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> irgendwie bekomme ich Crysis warhead nicht zum laufen, die installation ging zwar wunderbar aber er startet das game einfach nicht




versuch doch mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten! (rechtsklik auf exe -> eigenschaften-> kompatibilität und dann gewüschtes betriebssystem auswählen!)
bei Battlefield 2 hat es au funktioniert! genauso wie bei tune up utilities 2009 (da hatte ich die install exe schon im kompi modus gestartet)
nur bei tune up funkten halt alle einstellungen noch nicht und strürzt manchmal ab! 
Alcohol 120% geht bei mir au net! hat da wer nen programm mit virtuellen laufwerken, das geht?

sonst läuft eigentlich alles so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab! 
und viel schneller als xp 

feddes lob an Microsoft 

lG Einstein


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2009)

Crysis läuft bei mir auch ohne Kompatibilitäsmodus. Ein Tool für Virtuelle Laufwerke ist Daemon Tools, läuft bei mir ohne Probleme


----------



## Einstein (22. Mai 2009)

jo danke auch! daemon tools läuft wunderbar bei mir, auch wenn nen paar felermeldungen kamen 

Thx


----------



## Mitras2 (23. Mai 2009)

hab Win7 RC1

und mein Desktop ist komplett leer   oO
die Daten und Verknüpfungen liegen zwar noch im ordener 
User\*Name*\Desktop
werden aber nicht mehr geladen...
Außerdem ist es nicht mehr möglicheinen Auswahlramen auf dem Desktop zu ziehen.
Abhilfe schafft nur die Wiederherstellung eines Wiederherstellungspunktes.
(Passiert mir übrigens mittlerweile zum Zweiten mal, beide male waren direkt nach der Arbeit mit einen verschlüsselungs-programm, wobei nie eine Systemdatei bearbeitet wurde...)

Hier hab ich noch ein Bild von der ganzen Sache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat jemand von euch schon diese Problem gehabt, oder weis eine Lösung ?

MfG
Mitras2


----------



## Einstein (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch was gefunden:

1.Wenn ich meinen Pc unberühr nen bissle stehen lasse, geht er ja nach ner zeit zu dem Fenster, in dem man den Benutzer auswählen kann. Nur hängt sich Windows dann immer auf, seigt nen schwarten bildschirm und ich muss neustarten.
Lösung: wenn ich länger vom pc weggehe gehe ich selbst auf Benutzer wechseln, dann hängt er sich nicht auf.

2.Energiesparmodus is ja toll, nur wenn der pc dann immer wieder angeht, ohne das ich was mache iss das blöd!

3.Mein live TV ruckelt stark, wenn ich die fernsehfunktion nicht direkt nach dem neustart starte! irgentwo im inet hatte ich gelesen, dass die bildberechnung nicht über die grafigkarte sondern über die cpu geht/ gehen könnte. wo stell ich das ein? weis wer generell eine lösung dafür?

4.Xfire geht zwar zu starten, und man sieht auch was für ein spiel ein freund spielt, aber die Serverinfo auf der rechten seite zum ausklappen ist weis, es wird nichts angezeigt!

---------------------------------------------

EDIT: Seit neustem Xfire update geht auch das! Punkt 4 hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Leviathan460 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo. 2 Probleme mit RC sieben. CCC kann nicht geöffnet werden und in HAWX habe ich im DX10 Modus keine Sprachausgabe im Spiel selber (Kameraden oder Vorgesetzte) Spielmusik läuft. Sonst zufrieden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Hat einer 'ne Ahnung, wie ich die Zip Funktion abschalten kann?
Unter Vista musste man dafür zwei Einträge in der Registry köschen, doch bei Win7 sind die Einträge geschützt, also nicht löschbar. 

Und wieso erzeugt das System bei den Favoriten des IE8 immer einen Ordner Names "Verknüpfungen". 
Egal wie oft ich den lösch, beim Neustart ist der wieder da. 

Ach, und noch ein Bug.
In der Taskleiste ist das Symbol für meinen W-Lan Stick drinne, auf dem ein rotes Kreuz abgebildet ist.
Laut Meinungen im Netz bedeutet es, dass es keine Onlineverbindung gibt.
Das Internet geht aber wunderbar und wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger drüber gehe, erscheint "Netzwerk _Internetzugriff_". Sehr verdächtig.


----------



## Alex89 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hab da auch 2 Sachen bei mir!

Hab gestern aufm meinem Projekt-PC (siehe Sig: [Tagebuch] ...) Windows 7 installiert, übrigens das einzigste Betriebssystem was auf dem PC laufen will 

Wechsel ich den Ram von 1 x 1GB auf 2 x 512MB gibt mir Windows beim Booten immer einen Bluescreen mit unterschiedlichen Fehlermeldungen. Wechsel ich wieder zurück auf 1 x 1GB funktioniert alles tadellos 

Die 2. Sache ist die, dass der PC sich einfach aufhängt wenn ich nix dran mache, lass ich ohne Ton den Mediaplayer im Hintergrund laufen, passiert das nicht! Aber ich glaub das liegt nich an Seven, bei Xp auf meinem Hauptrechner ist das gleiche Problem da 

MfG Alex


----------



## juergen28 (12. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> ne da steht denn '' ihre Windoofversion wird nicht von TuneUp 2009 unterstützt



Lt. Tune Up Support wird Win 7 erst ab der finalen Version unterstützt. Ich nehme also an ab Tune Up 2010.

Noch ein paar kleine Probleme die ich mit Win 7 64bit habe: Cpu-z hängt sich ab und zu auf. Bei Nero 7 funzt der Show Time Player nicht wenn ich eine DVD von der Festplatte lade. Nach dem schliessen von Steinberg Clean bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung das Clean nicht mehr funktioniert, was aber nicht der Fall ist.

Habe aber einen sehr guten Eindruck von Win 7 bekommen, läuft seit einer Woche bis auf die og Problemchen stabil. Ich teste noch weiter und wenn es was neues zu berichten gibt werde ich mich melden. 
mfg


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

immo hab ich komicherweise keine Probleme


----------



## juergen28 (16. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> immo hab ich komicherweise keine Probleme



Das ist bei M$ aber  ganz was neues!!


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juni 2009)

Bei meinem Win7 hab ich Probleme mit dem WinUpdate. Manche Updates lassen sich nicht installieren.


----------



## DarkMaddin (18. Juni 2009)

ich hab eine gelbstich NUR mit der Windows bild und faxanzeige, alle anderen programme können meine bilder ohne verfälschung der farbe problemlos anzeigen, besonders fällt dies bei weißen flächen auf und der "bug" lässt sich sogar abscreenen
da hab ich meinen bildshcirm erst normal gescreent mit paint eingefügt (bei paint wird alles normal angezeigt), dann den abgescreenten desktop mit der win bild u fax aufgerufen und nochmal abgescreent und in paint eingefügt


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter Gadget aktualisiert meinen Ort nicht mehr
Alle anderen aber schon.


----------



## RedBrain (25. Juni 2009)

es ist ein hardware oder treiberproblem.


habe einmal von ITENSO RAINBOW USB STICK (2GB) zu PNY ATTACHÉ (1GB) kopiert und geht mein systemleistung ins knie...

wer kennt dieses problem?


----------



## bitsbytes (5. Juli 2009)

Windows 7 RC läßt sich bei mir nicht installieren, weder die 32- noch die 64-Bit version (de).
Es gibt immer einen Bluescreen: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

Das kommt immer an der gleiche Stelle
Windows 7 Startet (mit so nem hübschen Font, weiß auf Dunkel)
Dann die Aktivitätsanzeige (grüne Balken die von links nach rechts wedeln)

Und ich vermute das passiert dann, wenn Windows vielleicht sowas wie Grafik ins Spiel bringen will.

Mein PC: Athlon 64, 4000+, 2 GB, MSI K8N Neo2, ATI X1950

Der PC läuft stabil mit XP SP3, FreeBSD, OpenSolaris, Linux...


----------



## Conan (6. Juli 2009)

@bitsbytes
Check mal den HDD Controller. Ist AHCI an oder Standard IDE ?


----------



## M4jestix (14. Juli 2009)

Ich kann bis jetzt nicht wirklich über Win7 klagen. Zuerst die Beta und jetzt die RC läuft ohne grosse Probleme. Selbst Anno 1701 lies sich installieren und läuft auch ohne Komp.-modus wunderbar. Treiber habe ich ausser den GraKat. keinen separaten installiert. Wurde ja auch alles von Win7 erkannt. Selbst beim CPU-Wechsel von Dual- auf Quadcore wollte Win7 nur eine erneute Eingabe der Seriennummer. 

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, aber mich nicht weiter stört: Wenn das System aus dem Ruhezustand/Standby gestartet wird ist die Inetverbindung tot. Hier hilft dann nur ein Rechnerneustart. Aber ist ja schliesslich nur eine RC! 

MfG


----------



## nulchking (14. Juli 2009)

Bei mir meldet sich der Task Manager immer ab wenn ich einen Prozess beenden will, bei mir stürzen auch manchmal firefox und der explorer ab -.-


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie geht der Balken beim Win Media player nicht ,ich kann zwar sachen abspielen ,der Balken bleibt immer bei 0:00 min stehen .
Wenn ich ihn manuell ziehe stürzt der Media player ab .


----------



## nulchking (14. Juli 2009)

Kann man bei dem Mediaplayer auch TrueBass und so einstellen?
Wie beim Media Player von XP?


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

japp... genauso


----------



## MassL (19. Juli 2009)

Weiß nicht, ob das so gewollt ist vom neuen WMP 12, aber wenn ich eines meiner Videos in der Medienbibliothek abspielen möchte, wird nur dieses einzige Video in der Wiedergabeliste angezeigt, jedoch nicht die Videos, die davor oder danach kommen würden. 
Außerdem verschwindet im Vollbildmodus nicht die Wiedergabesteuerung, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger ins Video fährt und dort unberührt stehen lässt.
Wäre beides so von MS gewollt, wäre das für mich, abgesehen von den neuen Codecs, ein riesiger Rückschritt.


----------



## Doney (20. Juli 2009)

wie jetz... is doch klar... wenn du ein video anklickst setzt er eins auf die playlist... wenn du 5 videos auf der playlist haben willst musst alle zur playlist hinzufügen


----------



## Triple-Y (20. Juli 2009)

Würde auch gerne über einen Bug berichten aber dummerweise funktioniert alles top  Oder mache ich was falsch ^^ lol


----------



## Doney (20. Juli 2009)

bei mir auch... bis jetz... hatte winzix runtergeladen *Macht das nie im leben!!!*
in letzter zeit.. mh... weiß nich mein win7 scheint krank zu sein... =(


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Was ist den bitte Winzix?!?!?! 
btw: Meines ist auch krank, ich kann nicht mal mehr Videos gucken


----------



## Doney (20. Juli 2009)

google doch mal... das hätt ich auch tun sollen^^


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Ok habe es gegoogelt, am besten du machst 7 platt


----------



## Doney (20. Juli 2009)

wenns original da is ja... vorher muss ich damit auskomm das ich alle winzix datein entfernt hab...

was machen trojaner überhaupt... tun die meine kochrezepte uploaden? XD


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Nö, meistens verbreiten die den Schadcode nur auf andere Rechner, also nichts dramatisches


----------



## Doney (20. Juli 2009)

finds bloß dumm dass es mein windows lahm zu legen scheint... zum glück hab ich partitionen


----------



## MassL (20. Juli 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> wie jetz... is doch klar... wenn du ein video anklickst setzt er eins auf die playlist... wenn du 5 videos auf der playlist haben willst musst alle zur playlist hinzufügen


Beim WMP 11 ist das aber nicht der Fall. Klickst du dort ein Video aus deiner Medienbibliothek an, werden alle anderen auch in die Wiedergabeliste geladen. 
Und wenn ich beim WMP 12 alle Videos in die Wiedergabeliste lade, wird diese nicht mit der Medienbibliothek synchronisiert, sobald ich ein neues Video der Medienbibliothek hinzufüge.
Ein weiterer Nachteil beim WMP 12 ist, dass die Bewertungen nicht in der Wiedergabeliste angezeigt werden, weil man dort keine Spalteninfos mehr anzeigen lassen kann. 
Und wenn man sich dann während der Wiedergabe die Liste anzeigen lässt und zu einem anderen Video aus der Liste wechselt, dann verschwindet die Liste wieder. Das kann echt lästig sein, wenn man mehrmals bestimmte Videos ansteuern möchte. Im großen und Ganzen gefällt mir da der alte WMP besser.


----------



## Doney (21. Juli 2009)

naja.. ich hab nie soooo drauf geachtet... alles was ICH brauch hat er^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (29. Juli 2009)

Seit dem Einbau einer, zugegebenermaßen nicht mehr ganz so taufrischen, Cinergy 1200 DVB-C Karte spuckt Seven sporadisch "Memory_Management" BlueScreens. Meistens wenn der DVBViewer gestartet wird, manchmal aber auch beim Zocken oder Surfen.


----------



## Lee (31. Juli 2009)

Wurde der MP3 Bug aus der Beta mit der RC behoben?


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2009)

Der wurde selbst in der Beta behoben. 
Im RC ist der schon lange Geschichte.


----------



## Doney (1. August 2009)

ich hatte grad nen bug... was auch immer... bluescreen beim start... windows fuhr nich hoch... einfach so... obwohl windows defender und antivir keinerlei warnungen, mängel oder sonstiges meldeten...

das positive... mit der starthilfe hat sich windows sofort förmlich selbst reparariert... es funzt alles wie am ersten tag... ohne datenverlust und ohne dass ich irgendwas machen musste...

mit windows xP unvorstellbar...

also wieder mal daumen hoch für seven...

PS: außerdem bin ich überglücklich dass die den vista-defrag-assistenten nicht übernommen, sondern verbessert haben... jetz sieht man wenigstens wieder den prozentualen fortschritt... trotz allem fehlt mir die gute alte Grafik-darstellung von der XP-defragmentierung...


----------



## Apokalypsos (4. August 2009)

Habe gestern beim Start eine Meldung bekommen, das ich wohl eine illegale Kopie von Windows 7 nutze....


----------



## Doney (4. August 2009)

mein windows media player geht nich mehr =( 

kann man den irgendwie reparieren?

immer wenn ich auf play drückt... kommt dass der win.med.pla nich mehr funzt... ICH WILL MUSIK HÖRN!!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. August 2009)

Hab jetzt die Windows7 64 bit Build 7100 auf einer zweiten festplatte laufen, dabei klappt das mit dem Dualboot-manager sehr gut. 

Bis jetzt konnte ich gar keine Probleme feststellen, alle Programme arbeiten so gut wie unter XP.

Die Performance ist mit 4BG RAM auf jeden Fall besser als unter meinem XP, der PC reagiert definitif schneller.

Leider ist die Spieleperformance noch nicht das was sie atm unter XP bringt, Crysis Warhead läuft zwar auch mit einer HQ Config, jedoch fehlen mir zwischen 4-7 frames.  

Dabei ist das aktuelle DirectX 10 installiert, da sollte mit einer GTX280 schon etwas mehr drin sein.  Aber die dx10-performance ist immer noch nicht das was sie sein sollte.

Es kommt mir auch so vor, als würde die festplatte im Windows-betrieb etwas mehr arbeiten, als unter XP. Jedenfalls höre ich sie öfter mal kurz arbeiten.

Einen BUG konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen, mal abwarten 

*EDIT :* die Game performance hat sich stark verbessert, nachdem ich den DX10 Modus (64bit) für das Spiel ausgewählt habe, Crysis läuft nun mindestens so schnell wie unter XP 32Bit. 

Wenn es so weitergeht wie jetzt dann ist Windows 7 so gut wie gekauft, und XP darf nach langer Zeit endlich in die wohlverdiente Rente gehen 

Mfg


----------



## highspeedpingu (9. August 2009)

> bei mir auch... bis jetz... hatte winzix runtergeladen Macht das nie im leben!!!
> in letzter zeit.. mh... weiß nich mein win7 scheint krank zu sein... =(


"winzix" brauchst du um "kostenfreie" Musik zu entpacken
Wenn du dann fertig bist wirst du feststellen, dass in den "RAR-Paketen" nur Datenmüll war
(ich weiss, Schadenfreude ist böse)
Alle anderen seien hiermit gewarnt.


----------



## MichFancy (10. August 2009)

Ich hab nen ruckel prob. in Anno 1404 ging am anfang flüssig (ATI 4850) und jetz hängt es öfters mal mehrere sekunden treiber lässt sich "deinstallieren" ist aber immer noch da und neuer oder alternative Treiber lassen sich zwar installieren, es wird aber immer der selbe Treiber angezeigt.

Opera und IE bringen ab und zu keine Rückmeldung

Die geschwindigkeit von W7 wird auch immer langsamer zumindest beim starten von Browsern oder Anno.Die kopierzeiten von einer zur anderen Festplatte geht eigendlich ziemlich zügig, wenn man aber noch ne zweite Datei gleichzeitig kopieren will geht die Zeit von ca. 4 min auf über ne Stunde hoch. 

Bis jetzt aber besser wie Vista.


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

hab ein anderes prob  bekomme ne fehlermeldung das ein festplattenfehler gefunden wurde, die hd ist auserdem neu dann hab ich auf eine andere festplatte drauf gemacht und wieder das gleiche auf windoof 7 ist es genau so ist das jetzt ein Bug oder Fetplatte einschicken? 
übrigens Vista gleicher fall
erste HD war mit IDE kabel verbunden 60GB
zweite Samsung SATAII 250gb gleiches prob aber alle beide laufen problemlos d.h ich kann auf meine daten zugreifen installieren usw.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. August 2009)

Firefox stürzt bei mir immer mal wieder ab, und manchmal folgt darauf, das ich beim scrollen Grafikfehler bekomme und kein einziges Programm mehr funzt.

Das Problem tritt die ersten 2-3Wochen nach der Installation nicht auf, ab dann so alle 5-6h

Dazu kommt noch, das sich Crysis nur im 32Bit DX10 Modus starten lässt, bei 64Bit bekomm ich die Meldung, das ich die CD einlegen soll, obwohl sie drin ist

Auf Dauer schon nervig, ich glaub ich pack mir wieder XP drauf :-/
Oder Linux. Mal sehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2009)

Der Treiber für die Roccat Valo macht Probleme.


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

kann jemadn auf mein problem antworten mit den festplatten?
da muss aber microsoft noch drann arbeiten ich steige dann wieder auf Xp um hoffe die fehler werden alle behoben
mfg
noname545


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Du hast um 13:55 gepostet.... Das hier ist kein Support Chat sondern ein Forum....

Ebenso wäre es hilfreich zu wissen wo der Festplattenfehler angezeigt wird. Bild?


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

ok sorry für die doppelpost hier ist das bild, es kommt öfters kann es nicht ignoriren, auf beiden HDs passiert
danke


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Check halt mal die Smart Werte der HDD ab.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

Prüfe die festplatte mal mit chkdsk oder einem anderen Tool, scheint doch ein HDD prob zu sein, was sagen denn deine SMART werte ?

@ghostadmin : yo du warst schneller  



Mfg


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

ok hab ich geprüft am ende steht da ERROR with drive C und das dass prog im schreibgeschützten modus nicht fortgesetzt werden kann 
was denn bitte schreibgeschützt die HD? weil es sind die daten von XP drauf sowie das ganze BS von XP die möchte ich nicht verlieren. DIe andere HD ist fehlerfrei da steht das D ok sei obwohl ich die selbe fehlermeldung hatte hmm schon komisch
mfg 
noname545


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Wie wärs jetzt mit SMART Werten?


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

SMART werte kommen dauert halt ne weile 
mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Dauert 2 Minuten mit HD Tune, einfach in ein txt File kopieren und das txt File hier hochladen.


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

hmm hab jetzt kein txt file aber ein bild sorry


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

hmm, da liegt entweder ein Oberflächendefekt des Platter oder ein Defekt der Schreib- u/oder Leseköpfe vor.

Tausche die platte einfach auf Garantie um.

Mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Ist ja auch ne Samsung F1 Platte.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

Soll ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen ? Habe hier nämlich eine neue F1 25*1*HJ, und da soll dann in einigen Wochen W7 definitif drauf  

Wieso gibts eigentlich eine 251 HJ und eine 252 HJ ? Gibts da einen Unterschied im Cache ?


ATM läuft die RC1 auf ner 252 KJ, W7 kommt auf die 251 HJ, Health Status beider Platten ist laut HDtune Ok  

Mfg


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

das ist schlecht ist 0.1 prozent wirklich so schlimm das ich die festplatte nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß nutzen kann? weil wie kommt das auf einmal? auf XP ging sie einwandfrei und meine daten sind mir auch sehr wichtig da die HD auch fast voll ist hab ich auch im internet bestellt. Wenn ich auf full Scan gehe sind 3 blöcke rot aber an der selben stelle 
danke für deine Antwort 
mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Du hast einfach auch so eine tolle F1 die schon nach ein paar Wochen kaputt gehen.
Am besten du tauscht sie gegen eine andere Platte um, am besten gleich ein anderer Hersteller.


----------



## noname545 (11. August 2009)

warum Samsung HD ist doch net schlecht  auch die bewertungen von anderen käufer sind sehr gut


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Ja da habe ich andere Erfahrungen mit den F1en gemacht.
Deine ist ja auch schon Schrott, wie du ja selber siehst


----------



## DMC (11. August 2009)

hm also ich muss sagen das ich bisher beim RC keinen freeze, keinen absturz oder ähnliches hatte . Ich glaube 7 hat wirklich das zeugs eines der besten OS von Microsoft zu werden


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

*@DMC: *

dem kann ich ich nur anschliessen, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt, diese RC1 7100 ist sowas von stabil und rennt wie Sau.

Das ganze System ist auch sehr kompakt geworden, man braucht den Desktop eigentlich für nix zu verlassen, alles ist geordnet und sofort erreichbar.  

*@ghostadmin : *

ja, das war doch letztes Jahr, da gings doch um "Hutil", diese Software-probleme sollten derzeit aber gelöst sein ?

Samsung zu "defekten" SpinPoint F1 - News Hartware.net

Oder gabs da später noch einen kleinen Rückschlag für Samsung ?

Ich frag auch weil ich hier ne nagelneue und sauschnelle F1 251HJ liegen hab, die soll in 2 Monaten zu meiner Haupt-systemplatte mutieren. 

Grüsse


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Naja auch bei den neuen gibts wohl ne ordentliche Serienstreuung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja auch bei den neuen gibts wohl ne ordentliche Serienstreuung.


 

wie wo was ? Hast du einen Link ?  

Aber, gibts denn nicht bei jedem Hersteller mal kleine Problemchen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Nein nur die Posts von den Usern die sich über defekt ankommende und schnell defekt werdende F1 Platten aufregen.^^
Kannst sie ja mal suchen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

Also ich denk mal die Faustregel : 

"wenn die ersten 6 Monate überstanden sind, dann kommt nix mehr"

gilt immer noch, nur diese 6 monate zu überleben ist sehr schwer, meine letzte ist vor 5 Tagen abgeraucht, eine Maxtor 250 GB, 2 monate alt....man könnte ruhig einen Thread aufmachen mit dem Titel : wann ist eure letzte HD abgeraucht ? 

Der Thread wär ein gut besuchter, lol 

Meine neue F1 ist schon formatiert und hängt am system, bis jetzt ist der Healthstatus nochOK 

Nur hdd-health zeigt nur 93% Health an, ob das schon Vorboten sind ? 

Ich denk aber dass hdd-health keinen richtigen Zugriff auf die Platte hat, vor zwei Tagen hatte ich testweise XP drauf, und dort war der Status 100%, also kein Grund zur Sorge.


EDIT: komisch, alle einträge die ich finde sind von 2008


----------



## noname545 (14. August 2009)

bei mir funzt ATI CCC net ich kanns net starten, hat jemand gleiche erfahrungen? 
mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> EDIT: komisch, alle einträge die ich finde sind von 2008



Welche Einträge.


----------



## RedBrain (14. August 2009)

noname545 schrieb:


> bei mir funzt ATI CCC net ich kanns net starten, hat jemand gleiche erfahrungen?
> mfg




Kommt da ein Fehlermeldung raus? 

Der Treiber deinstallieren und dann wieder Neu installieren.


----------



## noname545 (14. August 2009)

@RedBrain, nein da kommt leider gar nix. Install geht habs auch deinstall. Klicke auf CCC da rührt sich überhaupt nix. Aber grafikkarte wird von win7 erkannt.
mfg


----------



## Mosed (14. August 2009)

hast du auch das CCC für Win 7?


----------



## noname545 (14. August 2009)

ja für Windows7, danach habe ich den von vista benutzt geht auch necht.


----------



## utacat (15. August 2009)

Schau mal bei His vorbei, da ist einTreiber für deine Karte gelistet.

HIS HD 4670 iSilence4 Native HDMI 1GB (128bit) 850 MHz DDR3 PCIe < Download | HIS Graphic Cards

MfG utacat


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. August 2009)

hatt jemand schon die rtm version drauf


----------



## B-S-E (17. August 2009)

Hab seit dem 14.08. die finale Version drauf (Windows 7 Professional x64). Bisher keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## Doney (18. August 2009)

wenn wir dann die rc's mit der offiziellen im handel erhältlichen version überschreibt... wird hoffentlich nichts formatiert oder?


----------



## Falcon (19. August 2009)

byaliar schrieb:


> hatt jemand schon die rtm version drauf



Ja.



Doney schrieb:


> wenn wir dann die rc's mit der offiziellen im handel erhältlichen version überschreibt... wird hoffentlich nichts formatiert oder?



Das geht gar nicht.. Also RTM über RC installieren geht nicht.


----------



## Doney (22. August 2009)

wie... geht nich? oO

ich muss doch das betribssystem hier drauf kriegen


----------



## ghostadmin (22. August 2009)

Dann musst du formatieren und neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Doney (22. August 2009)

shit =( 

na toll... wenigstens hab ich ne systempartition... installieren darf die programme aber trotzdem alle nochmal...

mann!!!


----------



## Mosed (22. August 2009)

Du kannst einen RC mit RTM upgraden, wenn du eine Datei im RTM IMage editierst. einfach mal im Internet nach Windows 7 RC auf final suchen


----------



## Kaputt ? (24. August 2009)

Ist zwar kein Bug aber am störendsten find ich die Freigabe

Ich geb meine Externe frei ok er kann drauf zugreifen aber für die Unterordner gilt das irgendwie nicht ...
habs zwar schon herausgefunden wie es funzt aber unter xp war es wesentlich einfacher


----------



## ghostadmin (24. August 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar. 
Könnte auch daran liegen das ich die einfache Freigabe deaktiviert habe.


----------



## Cyris (27. August 2009)

Für die, die noch ein paar Probleme mit Windows7 selbst haben, habe ich gerade einen Artikel bei winfuture und Digitallife gefunden, wo jemand ca. 20 Updates (x32/64) für Win7 Final 7600.16385 -> 7600.16400 released hat. Angeblich sollen die Updates erst nach dem Launch von Windows7 zu Verfügung stehen.

Originaltext:


> These updates will be available on Windows Update Server, after selling the first copies of Windows 7, ie from 00:00 GMT 22/10/2009.
> Extras. Information:
> After you upgrade you will have a new version of Windows 7 6.1.7600.16399 (7600.16399.x86fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835 or 7600.16399.x64fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835)
> Issues GDR updates contain only those fixes that are available everywhere and are intended to address widespread critical issues.
> Some files will change with version 7600.16385 to 7600.16400, 7600.16401


 
Veränderungen:


Spoiler



KB123334 (Windows6.1-KB123334-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB123334-x64.msu)
Microsoft-Windows-IEInstal assembly that updates IEInstal.exe in  ogramFiles ternet Explorer folder to version 8.0.7600.16399 or 8.0.7600.20495.

KB123456 (Windows6.1-KB123456-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB123456-x64.msu)
Microsoft-Windows-notepad revision distribution that updates Notepad.exe to 6.1.7600.16399 or 6.1.7600.20495.

KB674103 (Windows6.1-KB674103-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB674103-x64.msu)
A update that upgrades Win32k, User32, TCP/IP Binaries (tcpip.sys), SxS, NDIS (ndis.sys), GDI32 and Common Controls components to version 6.1.7600.14000 or 6.1.7600.20496.

KB675605 (Windows6.1-KB675605-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB675605-x64.msu)
A GDR update that upgrades Windows 7 OS Kernel, HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer), BootEnvironment Core BootManagerPCAT components to 6.1.7600.16399 or 6.1.7600.20495. This update package is responsible for changing the BuildLabEx string to 7600.16399.x86fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835 or 7600.16399.x64fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835 and changing win7_rtm in the BuildLab string to win7_gdr.
KB972636 (Windows6.1-KB972636-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB972636-x64.msu)
IE compatibility update with new version of 6.1.7600.14000 or 6.1.7600.20497.

KB973751 (Windows6.1-KB973751-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB973751-x64.msu)
Update to Windows 7 Image Based Setup-Media and Setup Navigation Wizard Framework to version 6.1.7600.20497.

KB974039 (Windows6.1-KB974039-v2-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB974039-v2-x64.msu)
Update to Windows Search Engine to version 7.0.7600.16401 or 7.0.7600.20497.

KB974138 (Windows6.1-KB974138-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB974138-x64.msu)
Update to Windows GI and Font Embedding components to version 6.1.7600.16402 or 6.1.7600.20498 
KB675605 (Windows6.1-KB675605-x86.msu or Windows6.1-KB675605-x64.msu)
A GDR update that upgrades Windows 7 OS Kernel, HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer), BootEnvironment Core BootManagerPCAT components to 6.1.7600.16399 or 6.1.7600.20495. This update package is responsible for changing the BuildLabEx string to 7600.16399.x86fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835 or 7600.16399.x64fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835 and changing win7_rtm in the BuildLab string to win7_gdr.


Hier auch mal der Link für die x64 Updates (46MB):
x64


----------



## Mosed (27. August 2009)

tja, ist nur die Frage, ob das stimmt.


----------



## klefreak (28. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann musst du formatieren und neu aufsetzen.



nicht vorschnell posten 




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du kannst einen RC mit RTM upgraden, wenn du eine Datei im RTM IMage editierst. einfach mal im Internet nach Windows 7 RC auf final suchen



kann ich bestätigen, läuft bei mir derzeit problemlos...

hier ne schnelle Anleitung für euch... (so hab ich es gemacht...)

--> das RTM image auf die HDD entpacken (oder usbstick oder 2. partition..)
--> cversion.ini suchen (iso/sources..)
--> die minimalversion "runtereditieren" 
	
	



```
[HostBuild]
MinClient=7000.0
MinServer=7000.0
```
von diesem veränderten ISO-ordner aus über setup das upgrade starten und sehr viel zeit einplanen.. 

-->!!!Warnungen über inkompatible programme unbedingt beachten und diese dann vorher deinstallieren (wird bei dem upgrade überprüft, daher dann bei bedarf abbrechen !!!; fehlerprogramme deinstallieren; upgrade neustarten !!)

mfg Klemens


----------



## jetztaber (30. August 2009)

Und ein paar Ungereimtheiten:

Regelmäßiger Abschuß von 7 64 durch:

win32k.sys
dxgmms1.sys

nach Aufruf aus der Hibernation. Wobei win32k.sys schon unter XP kein Unbekannter war.

Dazu bei Spielen immer wieder mal eine System Service Exception. Unter Vista 64 gabs das bei gleicher Übertaktung nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. August 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> nicht vorschnell posten



Setzt es aber voraus das man bereit ist seine 7 DVD auf den Rechner zu kopieren, dran rumzuschrauben und dann noch mal zu brennen^^


----------



## klefreak (30. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Setzt es aber voraus das man bereit ist seine 7 DVD auf den Rechner zu kopieren, dran rumzuschrauben und dann noch mal zu brennen^^




Jein..
Du musst sie für das Setup nicht mehr erneut brennen; das ausführen vom iso-ordner reicht völlig !
(hab's bei mir einfach auf die D: platte kopiert, abgeändert und dann daraus das settup unter windows gestartet...)
--> dabei werden acuh gleichzeitig benötigte updates und sonstgoes vom netz runtergeladen..

mfg


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (20. Oktober 2009)

Medion Laptop und Windows 7

Blueray Laufwerk wird im Gerätemanager erkannt/installiert, steht aber nicht zurverfügung im Arbeitsplatz(Computer) sowie wenn man eine DVD/CD/Blueray reinsteckt passiert auch nichts ausser das er dadrauf zugreifen will, es aber nicht schaft.


----------



## Doney (20. Oktober 2009)

ich hab kein ton mehr obwohl soundkarte und headset voll funktioniren... win7 baut grad mist... kann aber auch nich neustarten da ich grad was downloade.. ich probiers dann mal damit


----------



## speedymike (20. Oktober 2009)

bei pes 2009 kann ich keine vorhandenen savegames laden
mass effect stürzt immer beim ersten ladebildschirm ab
grid stürzt immer nach dem ersten rennen ab
the witcher lässt sich gar nicht starten
bully die ehrenrunde lässt keine savegames laden / massivste grafikfehler
mit dem ashampoo burning studio kann ich keine cds direkt ("on the fly") kopieren - weil absturz
gleich nach der installation wurde mein dvd laufwerk nur manchmal erkannt. das problem hat sich aber nach ein paar tagen erledigt. von selbst, ohne sata kabeltausch oder ähnliches.


----------



## Doney (20. Oktober 2009)

Komisch::: Ich hab keins dieser programme aber viele andere und die laufen :d


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2010)

also noch mal 
das sehr unübersichtliche und unveränderbare Start Menü so wie die gesamte nervende Fenster Technik.
ich tu mir grade diese Qual auf meinem Netbook an 
-Akku Rest Zeit wird sehr oft falsch angezeigt,
jetzt grade 58 % voll und nur 1.56 Stunden/min
100 % zeigt das Book 6.5 Stunden an,
58 % müßsten normalerweise 3.5 Stunden sein
 und nicht 1.56 Stunde.
jetzt 2 x neu booten 56 %  und 2.27 Stunden ,
was ist ´das bloß für ein´scheiss Windows ?


----------



## Razor44 (7. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> also noch mal
> das sehr unübersichtliche und unveränderbare Start Menü so wie die gesamte nervende Fenster Technik.
> ich tu mir grade diese Qual auf meinem Netbook an
> -Akku Rest Zeit wird sehr oft falsch angezeigt,
> ...



Hmm also bei meinem MacBook wird die Restzeit anhand der Auslastung bewertet. Wenn ich also auch 99% Akku hab und schau mir Youtube an, dann steht da auch nur 1,5 Std. (Flash verursacht bei Macs enorme CPU Auslastung)



speedymike schrieb:


> bei pes 2009 kann ich keine vorhandenen  savegames laden
> mass effect stürzt immer beim ersten ladebildschirm ab
> grid stürzt immer nach dem ersten rennen ab
> the witcher lässt sich gar nicht starten
> ...



Ich habe zwei von den Spielen und keine Probleme! Liegt wohl an deiner Hardware in Verbindung mit 7.


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2010)

ich habe auch noch ein Toshiba Notebook am start mit AMD CPu , ein billig Book  fast 2 Jahre alt und  mit Vista 32 Sp2, 
hier wir die Akkuzeit immer korrekt an gezeigt  eben noch 3 min hat genau  war eben erst ma der Strom weg, der Akku Manager zeite 3 min an  stimmt ziemlich genau  
bis hab nun nen Netteil dran um auf zu laden . 
ganz klar ein Fehler von Win 7, das Net book mit win 7 hier ist Neuer als das Toshiba Book, kann also nicht am Akku liegen  
Win 7 ist einfach  ein Flop und lügt bei der Akku Zeit, das Problem wird z.z von MS untersucht .


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> also noch mal
> das sehr unübersichtliche und unveränderbare Start Menü



Gibts schon seit XP, langsam solltest du dich daran gewöhnen...



amdintel schrieb:


> ich tu mir grade diese Qual auf meinem Netbook an



Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme auf dem Netbook.



amdintel schrieb:


> -Akku Rest Zeit wird sehr oft falsch angezeigt,
> jetzt grade 58 % voll und nur 1.56 Stunden/min
> 100 % zeigt das Book 6.5 Stunden an,
> 58 % müßsten normalerweise 3.5 Stunden sein
> ...



Schon mal dran gedacht das die Zeit die angezeigt wird, nach der Auslastung des Systems berechnet wird und somit immer schwankt? Nicht nein, schade. 



amdintel schrieb:


> was ist ´das bloß für ein´scheiss Windows ?



Wenn du es so schlecht findest, wieso benutzt du es dann? 
Installier dir doch Vista auf deinem Netbook... Und freu dich das es dann 10 Minuten zum hochfahren braucht...


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gibts schon seit XP, langsam solltest du dich daran gewöhnen...
> 
> Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme auf dem Netbook.
> 
> ...



weil 1. mit dabei war und 2.
ich  keine freie Lizenz für Vista habe und 3.  
es Vista nicht mehr  zu kaufen gibt ,
war letzte Woche bei Satrun und diversen anderen Geschäften, ich müsst mir das also illegal wohl besorgen ? was verboten ist.
ist ein bisschen schwer zu kapieren ? 
und bestellen im Internet wo dann meine Daten heimlich an 3. verkauft werden möchte ich einfach nicht, kein book auf Abo Fallen und dergleichen und Werbe Belästigung  .

bei XP und Vista kann man alle Menüs und Start Leiste umstellen , 
ist wohl auch etwas schwer zu kapieren ?

und wíe ich schon sagte bei meinem ca. 2 Jahre alten Book mit Vista tritt das problem nicht auf, egal ob System Auslastung war oder nicht , es  zeigt relativ korrekt die Rest Zeit an.

und gleicht kommt noch einer mit einem C64 und sagt, bei mir tritt das nicht auf


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Februar 2010)

Dein altes Book ist dann aber echt ein Wunderwerk! Es läuft unter Vollauslastung genau so lange wie im Leerlauf! Einfach Wahnsinn 

Zumindest wenn man deinen Post so verstehen kann das Vista immer die selbe Zeit angezeigt hat und diese sich nie verändert hat...
Komisch, den selbst bei XP variiert die angezeigte Zeit nach Auslastung..

Und wie gesagt, wenn du dich so gegen Erneuerungen wehrst (Startmenü), dann bleib einfach bei XP.


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2010)

du hast doch überhaupt gar keine Ahnung und und weder Win7 noch Vista und kannst hier garnicht mit reden,
ein mal kann man das einstellen CPU Akku Vista/Win min und Max und 2. zeigt Win 7 immer falsch an auch bei keiner Auslastung.
und lies mal richtig bevor du "voreilig "postest, 
sind die Finger schneller als..?
ich habe kein lust mich zu wiederholen und 3. ist der Win7 Fehler bekannt und es keine Abhilfe derzeit !


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Februar 2010)

Interessant.. Woher willst du wissen das ich kein Vista und kein 7 habe? Kannst wohl hellsehen was...


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn man deinen Post so verstehen kann das Vista immer die selbe Zeit angezeigt hat und diese sich nie verändert hat...
> Komisch, den selbst bei XP variiert die angezeigte Zeit nach Auslastung..
> 
> Und wie gesagt, wenn du dich so gegen Erneuerungen wehrst (Startmenü), dann bleib einfach bei XP.



Win 7 ist einfach eine "Zumutung" grade wenn man mehrere Programme und Tools auf dem PC hat, wird der schnelle Zugriff zu diesen Programmen und Tools durch dieses sehr umständliche und unveränderbare Start Menü behindert !
Bild 2 zeigt meinen Desktop PC mit Vista und übersichtlich eingerichtetes Start Menü  und genau auf dem Desktop will ich keine Icons haben, damit nicht ungewollt irgendwelche Tools und Programme starten.
Kein Emal Programm dabei bei Win 7 und das was MS dafür anbietet ist der letzte schrott unübersichtlich ohne ende, Funktionen wie aktualisieren und senden fehlen ganz in der Menü Leiste und lassen sich auch nicht  ändern und hinzufügen, rechts eine Zwangs Anmeldung zu Live Mail, ich habe aber meinen Account bei Arcor und möchte diesen auch weiter behalten .
Bei meinen Desktop PCs kommt jedenfalls Win7 nicht drauf, nach Vista Win 8 erst mal abwarten ob das nicht auch wieder so ein misslungenes OS ist ? oder Linix Ubunto  

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, 
"weil das vor ein paar Tagen in den News stand";
dass das hin und wieder bei einigen aufgetreten ist,
ich meine das mit der falschen Akku  anzeige.

mein book zeigt auf einmal jetzt an 12 Stunden bei 94 %,
das ist technisch unmöglich , jerder kann sich selber davon überzeugen Akku Laufzeit Samsung N130  hat bis 6.5 Stunden


----------



## amdintel (3. März 2010)

[B 5 Bugs habe ich , auf zwei PCs mit Win 7 [/B]

*1. Bug *:

Windows speichert die Fenster Position einiger Programme nicht ,
u.a AbiWord 2.8.2

Windows Live Mail  öffnet immer im Voll Bild Modus dieser 
lässt sich nicht abstellen  und verdeckt dann den gesamt Desktop unnötiger weise 
mit einem riesen Fenster .

eine Einstellung beim beeden Fenster Position speichern sucht man bei
Windows 7 vergebens 


*sehr ärgerlich * jedes mal hat man die Fenster rückerrei einiger Programme 

*2.Bug * die Automatische Sortierung   innerhalb  der Programm  Ordner
 lässt sich nicht abstellen ,  bei Start/Leiste/Alle Programme  dessen Ordner Inhalt 

*3. Bug * Windows 7 braucht unverhältnismäßig  (ca. 15 bis 20 sec länger beim booten
und wieder Neu einloggen ) so bald man das  Hintergrund Bild des Desktops abschaltet und man Einfarbig ein stellt hat. 

*4. Bug * Netzwerk arbeitet teilweise nicht richtig im GB Bit Modus

*5. Bug * häufiger blau Screen wenn man bei den DPI Einstellungen/ Anpassung / Anzeige 
Einstellungen ändert und hin und her schaltet, dieser  blau Screen  triff auf so bald Windows 
nach der Änderung wieder Neu startet .


genau diese gleichen Fehler treten auch bei meinem Netbook auf !

Windows Vers 7 Home  32 und  64 Bit Vers.
Netbook ist  4 Wochen alt , der Desktop PC 5 Tage erst


----------



## \\alex (4. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> *1. Bug *:Windows speichert die Fenster Position einiger Programme nicht ,
> u.a AbiWord 2.8.2



Muss nicht zwingend an Windows liegen. Es könnte ebenso auf Abiword, bzw. auf GTK+ basieren.



amdintel schrieb:


> *2.Bug * die Automatische Sortierung   innerhalb  der Programm  Ordner
> lässt sich nicht abstellen ,  bei Start/Leiste/Alle Programme  dessen Ordner Inhalt



Das ist kein Bug, das ist einfach so.



amdintel schrieb:


> *3. Bug * Windows 7 braucht unverhältnismäßig  (ca. 15 bis 20 sec länger beim booten
> und wieder Neu einloggen ) so bald man das  Hintergrund Bild des Desktops abschaltet und man Einfarbig ein stellt hat.



The Welcome screen may be displayed for 30 seconds during the logon process after you set a solid color as the desktop background in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2



amdintel schrieb:


> *4. Bug * Netzwerk arbeitet teilweise nicht richtig im GB Bit Modus



Muss nicht unbedingt ein Windows Bug sein.


Alex


----------



## amdintel (4. März 2010)

Bug 6:
das Windows Live  Mail lässt sich nicht de.installieren ,
es lässt sich zwar erneu rüber installieren aber 
generell nicht de.installieren 

Bug 7: einige Gagets werden fehlerhaft dargestellt u.a. mit ekligen  Rosa Rand 
und unleserlicher zu kleiner Schrift  .

Bug 8: Windows Live Mail öffnet immer im Voll Bild Modus wo bei der gesamten 
Desktop mit einem riesen Fenster verdeckt wird , sehr lästig auch wenn man 
mal eine Emal schreiben will , dieser Voll Bild Modus  lässt sich nicht abstellen.

Bug 9: einige bei einigen  Programmen wird die letzte Desktop Position nicht 
gespeichert, jedes mal wenn man diese wieder Neu startet, geht das Fenster 
rücken auf ein Neues los, ebenfalls sehr lästig und störend . 

ich putze grade die Festplatte und installiere Vista,
damit ich wenigstens auch mal in den Genus kommen diesen PC 
zu benutzten .

Windows 7 ist eine Zumutung, 
ich schätzte so das diese schrott Windows 
ca. 40 bis 50 Bugs und Fehler hat


----------



## \\alex (4. März 2010)

Wie war das? 99% der Fehler sitzen vor dem Bildschirm.



amdintel schrieb:


> Bug 6: Das Windows Live Mail lässt sich nicht deinstallieren. Es lässt sich zwar erneut drüberinstallieren, aber generell nicht deinstallieren.



Ich wette, es lässt sich deinstallieren! Dies soll beim Paket "Windows Live Essentials" dabei sein und sich über dieses auch deinstallieren lassen.
Ebenfalls ist das kein Windows 7 Bug.



amdintel schrieb:


> Bug 7: Einige Gadgets werden fehlerhaft dargestellt, u.A. mit ekligem rosa Rand und unleserlicher, zu kleiner Schrift.



Nie vorgekommen. Muss aber auch nicht an Windows 7 liegen, sondern eher an schlechtem Code der Gadgets.



amdintel schrieb:


> Bug 8: Windows Live Mail öffnet sich immer im Vollbildmodus, wobei der gesamte Desktop mit einem riesen Fenster verdeckt wird. Sehr lästig, auch wenn man mal eine eMail schreiben will, lässt sich dieser Vollbildmodus nicht abstellen.



Andere User in diesem Forum haben dies bereits widerlegt. Diesen Punkt hast du schon als Bug 1 gekennzeichnet. Ebenfalls ist das kein Windows 7 Bug.



amdintel schrieb:


> Bug 9: Bei einigen  Programmen wird die letzte Desktopposition nicht gespeichert. Jedes mal, wenn man diese wieder Neu startet, geht das Fensterrücken auf ein Neues los. Ebenfalls sehr lästig und störend.



Diesen Punkt hast du schon als Bug 1 gekennzeichnet. Ebenfalls ist das kein Windows 7 Bug.



amdintel schrieb:


> Windows 7 ist eine Zumutung. Ich schätzte so, dass dieses Schrottwindows ca. 40 bis 50 Bugs und Fehler hat.



Nur 40-50 Bugs wären doch super! Da hat dein Deutsch ja mehr.

Fehler gehören zu Programmen dazu, so lange diese von Menschen geschrieben wurden. Denn Irren ist menschlich und ich kann mich seither nicht über Windows 7 beklagen. Ich war *sehr* sketpisch gegenüber Windows 7, besonders, nachdem ich Vista gesehen habe und ich war wirklich positiv überrascht, als ich es installiert habe.


Alex

PS: Da du so toll meckern kannst, hab ich deine Grammatik und Rechtschreibung auch mal angestrichen.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (4. März 2010)

@alex - guter Beitrag. 

@amdintel - ich habe vorhin in einem Deiner Beiträge gelesen, daß es WinVista nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt - absoluter Quatsch - guckst Du z.B. hier.

Zudem habe ich es letzte Woche noch im Laden (Expert) stehen sehen, weil ich mir da Win7 gekauft habe. Bis jetzt hab ich noch gar keine Probleme gehabt, alle Ungereimtheiten ließen sich nach ein bißchen googlen oder nachlesen (z.B. in der PCGH) klären.

Ich möchte Dir gar nicht widersprechen, wenn Du sagst, bei Dir funktioniert offenbar nichts richtig mit Win7. Aber Du solltest wirklich Dein System komplett durchleuchten, bevor Du mit Deinen Aussagen hier andere User im Bezug auf Win7 verunsicherst. 

Im übrigen hatte ich vorher auch Vista (lief 1 Jahr fehlerlos) und wenn ich es jetzt mit Win7 vergleiche, läuft bei mir Win7 gefühlt schneller (beim Booten, beim Runterfahren....), was aber vielleicht auch daran liegt, daß mein System im Moment noch nicht so zugemüllt ist und das ich von 32bit(Vista) auf 64Bit(Win7) umgestiegen bin. 

Wenn es bei Dir also nicht läuft, dann schmeiß es runter und installiere wieder Dein geliebtes WinVista - man kann es noch kaufen!!!


----------



## amdintel (4. März 2010)

Vista ist schon drauf mache grad eine  System Datensicherung 

das ist Internet Versand und Internet Versand ist meist Betrug, 
(du bekommst das zu geschickt was du nicht bestellt hasst und deine Daten werden oft 
an die s.g. Lotto Mafia weiter verkauft ?)
und vernichtet Arbeitsplätze in der Region 
ich kaufe nur im Geschäft gegen Bar Geld und nicht anderes .
bei Satrum und Media Markt gibt es Vista nicht mehr 

PS diese ganzen Fehler und Bugs treten beispielsweise bei XP und Vista nicht auf


----------



## \\alex (4. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist Internet Versand und Internet Versand ist meist Betrug



Was ist daran Betrug, wenn ich mir zu einem günstigen Preis, 1A Ware bestelle, welche pünktlich und unversehrt ankommt?



amdintel schrieb:


> und vernichtet Arbeitsplätze in der Region



Häää?

//EDIT: Ich bin raus.


----------



## amdintel (4. März 2010)

ich kaufe nix im Internet da gibt es kein wenn und aber 
und dafür habe ich Gründe


----------



## ghostadmin (4. März 2010)

Jaja das sind alles ganz phöse Firmen die dich alle nur ausnehmen wollen. 

PS: Ist das Thema nicht Windows 7 Bug-Report und nicht "Ich kaufe nix online weil XYZ"?


----------



## \\alex (4. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> PS: Ist das Thema nicht Windows 7 Bug-Report und nicht "Ich kaufe nix online weil XYZ"?



Ja, ich bin auch etwas vom Thema abgedriftet. 

Dennoch, ab und zu zeigt Windows nach dem Booten die Desktopsymbole nicht an. _Rechtsklick > View > Show desktop icons_ verschafft dann nur Abhilfe.


Alex


----------



## midnight (4. März 2010)

Aber immerhin postet er in einem Forum, das werden ihm die bösen Geister der Netzwelt auch irgendwann ausreden.
Ich hatte bisher keine Bugs in W7 gefunden, vielleicht bin ich ja im Gegensatz zu amdintel einfach in der Lage es zu benutzen?
Vielleicht sollte man für die Nutzung von W7 einen kleinen Test vorschreiben, wer keinen ganzen Satz bilden kann darfs nicht nutzen - schon fällt Herr amdintel durch.

so far


----------



## Doney (6. März 2010)

ich hasse es wenn leute win7 einen tag drauf haben und es sofort wieder runtermachen wels "scheissse" is... 

wie kleine kinder die schach spielen wollen es nicht gleich kapieren und keinen bock mehr haben...

mit ner ordentlichen hardware und evtl. ab und zu mit tuneup utilities und co. gewartet is windows 7 das geilste windows überhaupt... und wer ständig win xp hinterherheult soll es doch weiter benutzen... xo einfach is das...

ich war spätestens von win7 überzeugt als ich es gecrasht hatte, es sich aber beim neustarten einfach selbst reparierte... 

zu geil... top!


----------



## amdintel (6. März 2010)

ich hatte 7 Tage Win 7 auf dem Desktop PC 
und seit 4 Wochen auf dem Netbook,
beim Desktop PC habe ich Win7 entfernt ,
beim Netbook kommt die Tage XP drauf ,
Grund Fehler und Bugs können nicht gelöst werden, 
ein normales arbeiten war fast unmöglich 
weil Win 7 Unzulänglichkeiten normales abhalten vom wesentlichen abhält .
Man muss eben noch das Sp1 oder Sp2 abwarten 
damit Windows 7 überhaupt zu gebrauchen ist,
war bei XP und  Vista auch nicht anderes .


----------



## amdintel (22. März 2010)

ständige Aufforderns  zur Produkt Aktivierung ,
jetzt hat es auch mein Notebook erwischt ,
das Windows wurde real  und korrekt bei Satun gekauft  und ist nur 1 x  installiert 
den gleichen Fehhler hatte ich vor kurzewn auf dem Desktop hier ist das Windows 
eine andere Version und eine 64 Bit 
der Fehler tritt immer auf wenn ich Neue Treiber installiere ,
bei meinem Netbook hatte ich eben überhaupt nichts gemacht
nur einen Neuen Sound Treiber installiert nach dem booten kommt dann
auf ein mal das .
werde nun die Sache meinen Anwalt übergeben, wenn MS wümmelt ab ,
ich vom Kauf den Original Kaufbeleg ,  ein mal für den Komplett PC mit Windows,
dann das Extra gekaufte für das Netbook


----------



## L.B. (22. März 2010)

@amdintel

Das kann aber nicht direkt am Betriebssystem liegen. Bei mir läuft Windows 7 nachdem ich etliche Hardwarefehler beseitigt habe problemlos.


----------



## amdintel (22. März 2010)

doch es liegt am Win 7 bei meinem Desktop taucht grade ein Neuer Fehler auf, ein Treiber wird auf ein mal
unbekanntes Gerät auf ein mal ,
 nicht mehr erkannt und gefunden obwohl ich da nicht verändert habe , das war vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht so , werde wohl die Tage Win7 löschen und Vista da installieren, Win 7 ist zu sehr verbugt damit kann man kaum vernünftig arbeiten, die Fester sind ständig im Weg und stöhren beim arbeiten  durch dieses Aero Shnap


----------



## L.B. (22. März 2010)

Snap kann man deaktivieren, frag mich aber nicht wie! Glaub mir, die Fehler liegen nicht am Betriebssystem. Es kann natürlich sein, dass deine Hardware nicht für Windows 7 ausgelegt ist.


----------



## amdintel (22. März 2010)

trotzdem sind immer irgendwelche Fenster im weg, die ungewollt ständig auf AUF p_o_p_p_e_n , grade wenn man es einig hat nervt das ,
das Win 7 verursacht mir zu viel arbeit wegen dieser ganzen Fehler/Macken komme ich kaum dazu 
diesen PC I5 überhaupt richtig auszuprobieren , weil 
fast ständig irgendwas nicht funktioniert , 
das sind irgendwie Zustände Win 7 wie im 18. JH wo man
Windows grade neu erfunden hatte. 
ich werd da wahrscheinlich nun doch Vista installieren müssen , mit XP nun Vista und selbst das umständlich he Linux macht diese Zicken nicht , Linux habe ich z.z. auf einem USB Stick installiert test halber


----------



## iGreggy (23. März 2010)

Hab auch ein Problem. Hab zwei externe HDDs, eine WD Elements mit 1TB für meinen Media Player, und eine Samsung 2.5" mit 320GB, war vorher in meinem Notebook drinne. Die wurde in ein externes Gehäuse gebaut. Wenn nun beide Platten angeschlossen sind und ich von einer HDD auf die andere kopieren will krepiert bei mir der ganze Explorer. Ich muss die Daten also immer erst auf die interne Festplatte schieben und dann auf eine externe, richtig lästig. Und bei einer zukünftigen SSD nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

Ext. UMTs Stick schaltet  nicht ab wenn PC im Standby mode ist 
und sendet fleißig weiter,  wo u.a.  Extra Kosten an fallen können 
es sind Win7 Treiber für das Stick installiert  und ak . Treiber  für den PC installiert,
*Windows 7 ist der letzte Schrott ,*

*
weil dieser Fehler tritt mit Windows XP/32 mit Vista 32/64 auch selbst Linux/64 nicht auf*


----------



## Chucky1978 (24. März 2010)

Komisch.. fast alle der ganzen "bugs" die AMDIntel beschreibt bleiben bei mir aus... 
-Ich benutze ordentliche Gadgets, wenn welche Fehler haben werden sie ersetzt durch andere
-Mein eigenes Manko mich ans Startmenü zu gewöhnen was es seit(d) XP gibt, habe ich
mit der Schnellstartleiste und einem Gadget gelöst
-Standby benutze ich nicht, weil es seit(d) XP bei mir nie wirklich funktionierte.
-Programme die nicht wirklich funktionierten wie ich das von Vista gewöhnt war, habe ich ebenso
ersetzt oder geupdatet. Mein altes Renngetriebe passt ja auch unter Umständen nicht in mein neues Auto, obwohl die Marke die selbe ist
-Hardware die nicht funktionierte weil sie einfach nicht kompatibel war, habe ich ebenso ersetzt. In meinem Fall war das nur ein 5 Jahre alter Scanner oder sogar noch älter.
- Akku hab ich nicht daher ka, und das mit der Fensterposition ist bei mir nur mit dem VLC störend,
für email benutze ich Opera und wenn die Fensterposition nicht passt dauert das einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde.. da brauche ich länger mein Feuerzeug zu suchen um mir ne Zigarette anzuzünden, die ich W7 sei dank nichtmal mehr ausrauchen kann im gegensatz zu Vista/XP, bis das Sys komplett hochgefahren ist.. daher stört mich es auch nicht, das ich auf Standby verzichte.

den einzigen Bug den ich habe ist, das seit(d) diesem Jahr keine neue Version des CCC installieren kann, und da bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig, ob da der Bug nicht vielleicht vor dem Monitor sitzt, statt auf der Platte unter dem Schreibtisch 

alles was ich damit sagen will ist:
"Windows 7 ist der letzte Schrott" zu sagen, ist schon echt hart. Seit dem Release von W7, habe ich dieses Sys nun drauf (auch wenn ich sehr sehr Skeptisch war, und ein funktionierendes Vista nicht gegen ein unsauberes W7 ersetzen wollte), aber ich habs seitdem bis letzte Woche im Gegensatz zu Vista und XP noch nie neu installieren müssen (letzte woche durch den CCC), und das war kein Neuinstallieren, sondern eine Reperatur die ganze ~5 min brauchte.. 
Also W7 hat mich zwar ganze 150 Euro für einen neuen Scanner gekostet, aber unzählige Arbeitsstunden erspart und ich musste nicht alle 1-4 Wochen mein Sys neu machen oder zumindest reparieren.
Selbst TuneUp ist "fast" schon Sinnlos geworden.

Es gibt leute die sollten sich einfach eine Konsole kaufen <-- kein persönlicher Angriff, in letzter Zeit häufen sich bei mir privat die leute nur, die noch nicht mal in der Lage sind die Tonspur auf ner Jukebox zu ändern, daher lag mir einfach auf der Zunge

my 5 cent.. naja.. vielleicht auch 50 cent bei der länge 

*duck und abhau


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

^^^du hast kein UMTs Stick E160 und dir deinen Beitrag  schön  ausgedacht 
und betreibst das auch nicht an einem Hub mit Switsch,
hier auf meinem I7 PC grade Vista SP2 32 keine Probleme alles funktioniert,
Vista selbst die 32 Bit Vers. auf einem 3.2 GB Ram PC läuft schlotter als die 64 Bit Win 7 Vers. auf dem anderem PC der 4 GB Ram hat


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Vista selbst die 32 Bit Vers. auf einem 3.2 GB Ram PC läuft schlotter als die 64 Bit Win 7 Vers. auf dem anderem PC der 4 GB Ram hat


Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt. Du wirst immer Leute finden, die keine Probleme haben, genauso wie es Leute gibt, die nur Probleme haben (auch wenn ich genug kenne, die selber das Problem sind )


----------



## pain_suckz (24. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt. Du wirst immer Leute finden, die keine Probleme haben, genauso wie es Leute gibt, die nur Probleme haben (auch wenn ich genug kenne, die selber das Problem sind )



Und da gehört amdintel FÜR MICH eindeutig dazu und ist als ERSTER auf meine Ignorierliste gekommen. Den Unsinn von ihm will ich einfach nicht mehr lesen müssen !
Sorry, das gehört hier sicherlich nicht rein, aber ich musste das mal loswerden ! 
(Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mir damit keine Freunde mache!)


----------



## amdintel (30. März 2010)

der  richtige sata Treiber läuft unter Windows 7 nur sehr unzureichend diese Funktion war nicht vorhanden  ,
habe jetzt auf dem gleichem PC Vista und den gleichen Treiber da  ist diese Funktion wieder vorhanden OS läuft flüssiger .


----------



## padme (30. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> der  richtige sata Treiber läuft unter Windows 7 nur sehr unzureichend diese Funktion war nicht vorhanden  ,
> habe jetzt auf dem gleichem PC Vista und den gleichen Treiber da  ist diese Funktion wieder vorhanden OS läuft flüssiger .



hi, 
es macht hier den anschein, als wenn du jeden tag dein betriebssystem zwischen xp, vista und 7 wechselst.
ich habe mir jetzt hier ein paar deiner letzten beiträge durchgelesen, und das kommt mir alles sehr zusammenhanglos vor, so als wenn du zwanghaft nach bugs suchst, die vllt gar nicht vorhanden sind, um anderen usern, bei denen win7 anstandslos läuft, das system madig zu reden.
zwischendurch dachte ich auch, dein account ist nur ein fake, und du  willst uns hier an der nase herumführen.
..ich hoffe du kommst mit konstruktiver kritik zurecht, denn ich denke, bei dir sitzt das problem ganz klar vor dem monitor.
schönen gruss

sorry für offtopic bin auch raus bei dem thema hier.


----------

